# Collaborative Cave #2 - Updated map (see 1st post) - Now doing room assignment



## der_kluge (Jul 20, 2007)

So, I've sort of been jonesing to do some writing and designing again.

I'd like to do a CC #2.  I've been working on a map of an abandoned mine, complete with mine cart tracks (ala railroad tracks) through the dungeon.  I'm not entirely impressed with it. It's pretty linear, and I want to try to spice it up a bit (I'm thinking of having it end in a flooded out area, and maybe including a big gaping chasm somewhere in it).

But I don't have to do that one.  We could do something completely different.

So, I want some ideas from the peanut gallery on what kind of "cave" you'd like to see. What sort of monsters do you want in it, terrain, theme, whatever.  Get creative.  Let's build it.







Room assignment:

Room 1 - der_kluge - http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3739137&postcount=168
Room 2 - Elephant - http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3762045&postcount=202
Room 3 - Tonguez - http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3729279&postcount=157
Room 4 - Kingcrab
Room 5 - Roger - http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3721105&postcount=133 
Room 6 - unassigned
Room 7 - unassigned
Room 8 - der_kluge - http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3724604&postcount=140
Room 9 - DannyAlcatraz - http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3749855&postcount=197
Room 10 - Vorput
Room 11 - Gregor
Room 12 - der_kluge - http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3759239&postcount=200
Room 13 - unassigned
Room 14 - der_kluge - http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3943285&postcount=213
Room 15 - unassigned


----------



## Vorput (Jul 20, 2007)

Maybe something inhabited by, or at least created by, a beholder and/or group of beholders?

With their disintegration eye beams and natural buoyancy, it'd be a more vertical cave- full of steep climbs, wells, multi-levels, the whole works!  Could be fun.

Vorp

Edit: Ah, right- OGC.... perhaps simply created by a Beholder then, and he's either been slain or moved off...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 20, 2007)

I've never, EVER seen a Delver used, and I think it'd be nice to have a dungeon that was formerly created by one (perhaps under the direction of dwarven prospectors) and has now been occupied by something else.


----------



## Vorput (Jul 20, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I've never, EVER seen a Delver used, and I think it'd be nice to have a dungeon that was formerly created by one (perhaps under the direction of dwarven prospectors) and has now been occupied by something else.




Delvers are pretty cool... not quite sure how a cave made by one would differ from a normal cave...  maybe the delver could still be around, maybe he's the one who asks the party for help... either because he 'delved too deep' :chuckles: and came across something which threatens him, or he came across a vein of toxic metal which has sickened him, or maybe he delved into a dragon's hoard, and wants to eat it... but knows he can't take the dragon on- so he hires the PCs to kill the dragon, then sneaks in and eats the hoard whiel they're occupied...

Or maybe, as Whizbang suggested- the delver is just gone


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 20, 2007)

Or maybe the delver was killed and now there's a big freaking delver zombie (or other undead template) down there ...


----------



## Vorput (Jul 20, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Or maybe the delver was killed and now there's a big freaking delver zombie (or other undead template) down there ...




What would a delver that came back as a ghoul eat?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 20, 2007)

Vorput said:
			
		

> What would a delver that came back as a ghoul eat?



Adventurers, at a minimum.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 20, 2007)

Vorput said:
			
		

> Delvers are pretty cool... not quite sure how a cave made by one would differ from a normal cave.




Smooth rounded walls, some still slick with festering deposits of acid slime (_balance check to move safely if you fall prone then you are splashed with acid_). 

The slime might have attracted acidivores (green slime?, some oozes). I like the idea of near vertical passages that need climb checks


----------



## Vorput (Jul 22, 2007)

Bump!  I actually have time to devote this time, should it get off the ground again! 

Get it off the ground ENworld... don't make me come over there... ::shakes fist::


----------



## Elephant (Jul 22, 2007)

Woohoo!  These are fun.  I'll sign up for a room or two.

Ideas for the "cave":

* Instead of a traditional cave, how about a giant tree?  Each "room" is a branch higher on the tree.  Walkways strung between branches could be severed, and swing ropes and flight spells would be very handy - along with many Druid spells that are normally worthless.

* Norman Keep-style border castle?

* A magical maze.  Instead of traditional hallways between rooms, doorways teleport the party to the next room.  Each room may have a mechanism to change the teleport order.

* A planar marketplace.  Each room is tied to a particular plane, with bazaars in the middle with extraplanaer creatures haggling over magic items or kittens or something.

* The back of a waterfall.  Some of the caverns open up to the roaring water.

Some of these might not work for a CC, but I figured a bit of brainstorming might help get people thinking.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey d-k!  Thanks for running that adventure at GenX!  I hope I can help return the favor, sort of.

1) Remember that very few mines are actually linear...the miners follow the veins of whatever they're seeking wherever they lead.  As a result, many old mines have internal structures that look like anthills or termite mounds.  However, some materials are strip mined, resulting in big pits.

Some materials are simply hazardous to mine- toxic to breathe, radioactive, etc.

Some materials, like salt, are mined in a combo of the above, resulting in huge excavated chambers.

Other materials may be mined by persons actually living on site.  Coober Peady is a semi-famous opal mine in Australia- many of the miners have living quarters below ground...they excavated a space searching for opals and then moved in.  Want an additional room?  That add-on might just pay for itself with further finds!

Determine the kind of material the miners were after and your mines will start to take on a shape.

2) Important RW hazards of mines: flooding, cave-ins, and gas (flammable and/or poisonous).

3) Fantasy caves have a much richer ecosystem than do RW caves, especially with the huge number of oversized burrowing insects, Umber Hulks, Bulettes and so forth.

Y'know...there's no reason to think that Bulettes feed _exclusively_ at the surface.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 23, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Y'know...there's no reason to think that Bulettes feed _exclusively_ at the surface.



Especially if it was a halfling mine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 23, 2007)

Consider yoinking a little from one of the Star Wars movies- one of the _good_ ones before Lucas lost his freakin' mind.

The mine in question is fantastically rich.  All kinds of rare minerals and metals abound within it.  However, after only a decade of lucrative production, it was abandoned, and the owner sold it off.  The new owner moved in with his crew, and the story repeated- abandoned and sold off after a decade or two, despite its incredible productivity.

The pattern repeated itself for hundreds of years until nobody was willing to enter the mine to work.  The land was sold off to be used as a dump.

The mine was abandoned because it was unsafe...all kinds of bad- supernaturally bad- things were happening to those who worked on it.  Eventually, despite its richness, nobody would work on it.

Now, after centuries of dormancy have caused its legend to fade, the new owner of the land wanted to reopen the mine.  However, he wanted to make sure its safe to work and sent investigators in.  The mine was cleared and resumed production, and has been profitable for the past 14 years.

And then the miners started dissapearing...  The new owner has now sent the party in to get to the bottom of the mysterious mine.

In actuality, what the miners were doing was mining the arcanely-altered bones of a titanic undead dracolich- one who was similar in size to the dragons of deep legend...like the Midgard Serpent.

At first, the miners' actions were merely a nuisance, but over time, they caused just enough damage for the slumbering dracolitch to stir just enough to defend its body by sending things- both creatures and spells- after the clueless mineworkers.  Every time the mine ceased production, the dracolitch returned to deep slumber.  But after a decade or so of production, it would reawaken and resume defending itself.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 23, 2007)

Does ToH have an OGL dracolich template?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 23, 2007)

If not, use a Titan or some similarly legendary & huge creature.

Dead godling, anyone?


----------



## Vorput (Jul 23, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> At first, the miners' actions were merely a nuisance, but over time, they caused just enough damage for the slumbering dracolitch to stir just enough to defend its body by sending things- both creatures and spells- after the clueless mineworkers.  Every time the mine ceased production, the dracolitch returned to deep slumber.  But after a decade or so of production, it would reawaken and resume defending itself.




Good ideas... but maybe picture something even more powerful, more evil, more manevolant...  Something far realms-ish (but doesn't need to strictly be related to them [could just be demonic])... Something so evil that when just a pinprick of a hole was opened to its chamber, it started corrupting the mine- summoning horrific creatures, turning the miners themselves into insane psychotic killers- and slowly warping them into... hideous creatures (chokers? or some sort of templated humanoids?)

And all the while this corruption is starting to spread beyond the mines...

The party need not defeat whatever creature lurks in the depths (indeed, such a feat may not be possible- but they need to subdue it somehow, saite it, re-seal its cage, something that will stop this corruption from spreading even further...

Would allow for quite a variety of encounters- and possibly even some planar instability (if we wanted to go that route) within the cave itself...

Vorp


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmm, so some random ideas here.

Maybe a mine shaped like a dragon?  Like, this thing is so huge, that, a few backbones were mined here and there (adamantium?  Mithral? something else?) but the size and scope of the thing is so huge that the miners have gone in a few haphazard directions, but not enough to find the entire creature - or to realize what's even there?

That could be interesting.  Speaks towards a very high level dungeon.  What level are we thinking here?


Some other random ideas:

I was thinking a "fire and ice" dungeon could be interesting. Like, an ice cavern which leads to an active volcano. You've got ice caverns, and then a "temperate" area and then pools of lava.  Lots of interesting features, and lots of monster choices.

On the tree thing. I'm already a step ahead. I've already completely done a 500' tall tree. In a swamp. I intend to publish it at some point. 

I suppose we could still use a Delver somewhere.   A run-of-the-mill Delver is CR 9.  I'm thinking if we wrap this whole thing around an "ancient dracolich" of some sort - which admittedly doesn't make the module quite as "generic" as I might like, does seem to suggest lots of templating is going on.  Like, all the inhabitants have the Fiendish template, or something like that.


One thing to keep in mind, if this dungeon is the remains of some collosalx2 ancient dracolich which is slumbering, that doesn't make it necessary portable to everyone's game. Though, I would imagine that other explanations could be given fairly easily in place of that. Just something to think about.

I'll sketch out some ideas and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 23, 2007)

> That could be interesting. Speaks towards a very high level dungeon. What level are we thinking here?




Minimum 5th if the dracolitch is just beginning to stir...  The party isn't fighting the dracolitch itself, just things it summons to defend itself- essentially, magical antibodies.



> One thing to keep in mind, if this dungeon is the remains of some collosalx2 ancient dracolich which is slumbering, that doesn't make it necessary portable to everyone's game. Though, I would imagine that other explanations could be given fairly easily in place of that. Just something to think about.




Lift other concepts, this time from Five Million Years to Earth & Forbidden Planet.  Instead of dracolitch bones, the miners are finding remnants of an arcanely powerful nonhumanoid race who lost control of their abilities, becoming extinct in a burst of arcane energy that instantly transmuted their bodies into a variety of minerals including precious metals and gems...but a bit of their consciousness lives on, trapped.

Because they were nonhumanoid, the beings' remains are never recognize for what they are.


> I was thinking a "fire and ice" dungeon could be interesting. Like, an ice cavern which leads to an active volcano. You've got ice caverns, and then a "temperate" area and then pools of lava. Lots of interesting features, and lots of monster choices.




Monster choices?  I have 4 words for you: Feral Barbarian Mephling Tribe.  

Add some ice slides a la Ice Age for some comedic relief...unless the slides are the way a polar predator hunts (think Ant Lions, Trapdoor Spiders, etc.)- it makes slides that lead to deep crevasses from which it can pick off prey at its leisure.

Check out some info on Iceland- simultaneously very volcanically active and subject to the normal icy cold of the other countries in its lattitude.

As I recall, the movie Robinson Crusoe of Mars also has some interesting interactions between cold and heat in caves.


----------



## Whisper72 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmm... another idea considering the ice thingy... the mine is indeed in an icy environment... as the miners activity goes on, the presence of the miners and their fires / other stuff for heating, slowy melts away the ice. The ice however formed from some sort of avalanche / ice storm used to cover / capture an army of ancient evil beings. As the ice slowly melts, more and more of the beings are 'freed' and reawaken....


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 23, 2007)

Whisper72 said:
			
		

> Hmm... another idea considering the ice thingy... the mine is indeed in an icy environment... as the miners activity goes on, the presence of the miners and their fires / other stuff for heating, slowy melts away the ice. The ice however formed from some sort of avalanche / ice storm used to cover / capture an army of ancient evil beings. As the ice slowly melts, more and more of the beings are 'freed' and reawaken....





Ooh, ooh - we could combine both ideas into one.  An ice mine which opens up into an area containing an active volcanic flow.  Nice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 23, 2007)

The volcanism could also act as a "ticking clock"- the volcanism is a relatively new event, the area wasn't active when the evil army was imprisoned in the ice.

With this twist, the party can't just reccomend "stop mining, the trouble will stop."  Closing the mine just slows things down.  With geysers & outgassing and possible outright lava flows, the ice will continue to melt anyway and the army of evil will eventually be released.

IOW, the ice bought humanity some time, but now a permanent solution must be found.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 24, 2007)

It just occured to me that there is an _Alien_-ish film out there in which some space-miners on an asteroid hit a vein of pure-ish platinum (or some such) and keep mining...then find out that they've unleashed one of the most evil things the universe has ever seen from its billion-year old prison.

I can't recall the movie's name, but its out there..._waiting._


----------



## Gregor (Jul 24, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Ooh, ooh - we could combine both ideas into one.  An ice mine which opens up into an area containing an active volcanic flow.  Nice.





I would love to participate in this design if possible.

If an ice and fire area are to be combined, it would be really cool to add some additional environmental flair by having a sort of no-man's land between the two areas.  To expand, an area that marks the transition from ice into fire could be an underground lake of melted ice, where a whole independent ecosystem now lives (perhaps even an Aboleth who has his sights set on enslaving some of the things that are about to be released from the melting ice).  Or, it could be pools of steaming water and steam geysers.  The ceiling of the room is still ice, but the presence of the steam is melting it so the room looks as if its raining inside (foggy, misty), etc.

Anyway, just some ideas.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 24, 2007)

How about, instead of an ancient dragon, it's an remnant from a god, like, a severed hand the size of a city?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 24, 2007)

To twist that...steal from Christian, Greek or Norse legend.

The body part isn't from a god, but from a being who sought to overthrow them in an epic war in the heavens (like a Fallen Angel, a Titan, or Jotun, respectively).


----------



## Vorput (Jul 24, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> To twist that...steal from Christian, Greek or Norse legend.
> 
> The body part isn't from a god, but from a being who sought to overthrow them in an epic war in the heavens (like a Fallen Angel, a Titan, or Jotun, respectively).




Possibly trapped in a gem ala 'Trap the Soul' spell?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 4, 2007)

Ok, you guys certainly haven't made this easy on me, but I like a good challenge.  Here's a rough draft of something.  

I'm struggling a little bit with angle here.  I'm not sure if the hand should be a side view, or a top view, or isometric, or something else.  I just don't know.  I'm also struggling with how a mine fits in around this thing in a plausible manner.  Plus a volcano?  I think we should throw a kitchen sink in for good measure.

Anyway, here's what I'm thinking - the hand is HUGE, just flat out enormous, so large in fact that those who have mined it have no idea that it's a hand. They just come across walls of *whatever* - magic calcium, platinum, adamantine, whatever. It doesn't matter.

The hand was severed, but retained the last remnants of some spell at the thumb and forefinger, and created a nexus of fire energy, which is now a pool of lava, basically - amidst a cavern of ice.

This drawing shows the location of the hand, and a rough idea of where a mine would be, and then possibly where those mines led to the bone, and then where they open up into a huge chamber of lava.

I don't know.. it seems kind of boring, oddly enough.  I need some ideas.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 6, 2007)

1)  Make extensive use of aberrations and aberration templates to simulate the creatures descended from the cells, bacteria and parasites the hand had at the time of the severing.

One place to look would be the Green Ronin sourcebook, "When the Sky Falls"- instead of the impact being of the meteoric kind, it was this severed hand.

2)  Perhaps the hand in question belonged to the campaign's equivalent of Prometheus, and the spell in question (that formed the lava pool) was the primordial divine fire he was bearing to humanity.

3)  If the hand is like a normal creature's, its bone will be honeycomed to contain marrow.  On that scale, the honeycombing would result in large, straight caves as the bone fossilizes.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't know... I'm just not liking the hand.  It's too weird, I think.  It won't really fit into most people's campaigns, without seriously altering their whole campaign mythos and mythology.

I'll probably just try to draw up a regular cave and/or mine complex.  I might go with the fire/ice idea, mostly because I think it will look cool.

As a general rule, though, I think mines tend to be rather boring - mostly linear without a lot of diverse terrain.  I'll see if I can spice something up a bit.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 6, 2007)

OK, plan 2.5- make the cave more universally usable.

You could borrow from the Star Trek episode with the Horta (The Devil in the Dark?)- a critter from the elemental plane of earth has been in the caves, leaving behind nicely mineable veins...but its angry at the miners for some reason.  (Trapped away from its home, it has gone insane, and directed its misplaced aggressions at the miners?)

You could borrow from the show Sliders, and have dimensional warps (in D&D speak- interplanar portals) floating through the mine...the creatures who emerged from which freaked out the miners.  The portals are caused by a campaign MacGuffin.

You could borrow a page from the Namor the Sub-Mariner stories in Marvel comics- the submerged sections of the caves are actually linked to a major body of water, and have become a testing ground for an elite set of Sahaugin (or your favorite marine intelligences) Commandoes who are training and testing out attack plans against the surface dwellers.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 6, 2007)

That third option isn't bad.  Maybe even an underground river. That would be awesome. Never seen that done before. 

I'm seeing:
an underground river
rapids
multiple caverns
cultists
a delver
a rickety boat
a roper

Maybe another CR 9 dungeon like the first CC?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 6, 2007)

Ah yea, that's the thing.  The entrance:






The river snakes through some canyon walls before heading completely underground







Who knows what terrors lurk down the dark passageway??


----------



## Vorput (Aug 6, 2007)

Underground River sounds awesome...


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 6, 2007)

All right - work be damned. Here is a prototype.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 6, 2007)

Did CC1 ever get posted somewhere?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 6, 2007)

jmucchiello said:
			
		

> Did CC1 ever get posted somewhere?




Check the end of that thread for the pdf.  Though, it will be published in a more official capacity as well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 6, 2007)

The underground river shouldn't be the first thing the Party hits- there should be largeish dry areas with ponds secretly attached by hidden tunnels...

_Eventually, _ the passages would tie into an underground river...possibly a lake or sea...

Which, of course, leads to grabbing stuff from Journey to the Center of the Earth or any of the various Hollow Earth mythologies.

As I recall, there are some caves that have a mix of miles and miles of tunnels interspersed with isolated pools that are actually exposed to the surface & sunlight.  Some enterprising predators might even use that like a polar bear uses a hole in the ice...

Piercers, bats, spiders & other arthropods, blind cave (fill in the blanks)...don't forget that Undead are always an option, especially if they are either dummy training targets for the Sahaugin commandoes or shock troops for the raiders, under the command of a Sahaugin Necromancer.


----------



## KingCrab (Aug 7, 2007)

I like the idea of entering the cave through a river, especially one like Der_Kluge's pictures.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 7, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Check the end of that thread for the pdf.  Though, it will be published in a more official capacity as well.



Link?

And I meant did it ever make it RPGNow? YourGamesNow? etc. What's the delay?


----------



## Roger (Aug 7, 2007)

I enjoyed doing a room in the first Collaborative Cave; I hope I can contribute to this one.


Cheers,
Roger


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 7, 2007)

jmucchiello said:
			
		

> Link?
> 
> And I meant did it ever make it RPGNow? YourGamesNow? etc. What's the delay?




Not yet.  The delay? I don't know - quality takes time?  I'll see if I can dig up a link for you.

edit:  here


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 7, 2007)

All right - here we go.  First pass. I'll polish this up over the next few days/weeks.  This gives you a general idea of what we're shooting for. 

It's a limestone cave - the river has carved a path through it, and ultimately leads to a large underground lake complete with island.  There are some ancient rooms off a snaking path from this area, and treacherous rapids which leads to a whirlpool.

The dungeon is subject to change, but I think this design is pretty solid.  Like CC1, a mixture of puzzle-solving, combat encounters, and skill challenges will make a great dungeon.

I think we're shooting for somewhere in the EL 8-12 range, though that too is subjec to change. It all sort of depends on what shows up. But I think that's a good starting point.


Possible additions: 
- flooded Xorn/worm tunnels snaking in and out of the complex itself
- extra features in rooms 12-15
- more side passages?  
- extra terrain features?

Choose a room.  First come, first serve.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 7, 2007)

I was watching Moon Warriors  recently an in it was a hidden Imperial Tomb attached to a sea cave (main character had a Orca companion so I reimagined him a ranger)

Anyway can I suggest that the ancient buildings attached to the cave also be a hidden tomb and can someone please include a smallish whale


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 7, 2007)

What did I do? Not actually include the map?!?  grrr


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 7, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I was watching Moon Warriors  recently an in it was a hidden Imperial Tomb attached to a sea cave (main character had a Orca companion so I reimagined him a ranger)
> 
> Anyway can I suggest that the ancient buildings attached to the cave also be a hidden tomb and can someone please include a smallish whale





Hey, I'm right there with ya - it's a secret entrance, though not exactly "hidden".  Any adventurer worth his salt will know something is up with the dead-end hallway.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 7, 2007)

Topic - I was thinking that at the bottom of the whirlpool could be a _sphere of annihilation_?  How cool would that be?  So, if anything gets sucked down there, it just gets annihilated.  

Of course, the PCs could figure out that it's there, and retrieve it (though not easily).  I was also thinking that somewhere in the dungeon could be a _talisman of the sphere_ which is what they used to carve out those dungeon rooms (note the rounded corners).  

Too powerful?  Too crazy?  Or, just enough rope for a group of 9th-10th level PCs to hang themselves with?


----------



## Vorput (Aug 7, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Too powerful?  Too crazy?  Or, just enough rope for a group of 9th-10th level PCs to hang themselves with?




Yes, Yes, and Yes.

Is there water flowing into this river?  If yes, good.  If not- how would the sphere affect non-moving water? Just destroy it all eventually?  Would the sphere actually create a whirlpool if it were there? From my weak grasp of nautical physics- I think it actually might...


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 7, 2007)

Vorput said:
			
		

> Yes, Yes, and Yes.
> 
> Is there water flowing into this river?  If yes, good.  If not- how would the sphere affect non-moving water? Just destroy it all eventually?  Would the sphere actually create a whirlpool if it were there? From my weak grasp of nautical physics- I think it actually might...





HAHA!  I think so, it would definitely annihilate the water - it could have been placed there as a way to mitigate the flow of water into the complex. After the rooms were carved out, the sphere was placed there since the designers knew the place would flood otherwise. If removed - the place does indeed flood, unless the PCs can escape.  Come to think of it, maybe a CR 7-8 dungeon would be perfect, since a party of that level wouldn't have access (at least probably wouldn't have access) to _teleport_.  Since, a smart party could extract the sphere, and then teleport out.  That's no fun.  So, a CR 7-8 dungeon would mean that the party would have to find a more ingenious way out. Of course, burrowing a hole through the ceiling is an option, I suppose.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 7, 2007)

And I don't know - sometimes I just love giving lower level parties stuff like a sphere of annihilation.  Because it's almost invariably more powerful than they are. People would start hunting them down for it, and then they'd be constantly wrestling with what to actually *do* with the thing.  I think it'd be a hoot, personally.


----------



## Vorput (Aug 7, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> And I don't know - sometimes I just love giving lower level parties stuff like a sphere of annihilation.  Because it's almost invariably more powerful than they are. People would start hunting them down for it, and then they'd be constantly wrestling with what to actually *do* with the thing.  I think it'd be a hoot, personally.




And most parties aren't going to go looking for the source of the whirlpool anyway, meaning the DM can downplay the cause of it if he so chooses as well (unless the players are REALLY interested for some reason).


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 7, 2007)

All, right, so I'll take room #8 (and the responsibility therein!)  

Where is everyone else?  Pick a room folks.  The "BBEG" rooms (if there is one) are still wide open.  Go crazy.*


Well, CR 7-8 crazy...


----------



## Roger (Aug 7, 2007)

Room 5, please.

Those two banks on either side of the river, there -- I'm thinking of making them cliff ledges, high above the river.



Cheers,
Roger


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 7, 2007)

Roger said:
			
		

> Room 5, please.
> 
> Those two banks on either side of the river, there -- I'm thinking of making them cliff ledges, high above the river.
> 
> ...




Go for it.  I'll put you down.


----------



## Vorput (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll take 10... and can I do the BBEG?  Something big, slimy, scary, and (ofc) evil has to live in those dark depths...

Actually... I don't feel up to doing the BBEG... I'm just gonna do the giant aquatic guard who lives there...

Question though, what happens to the water after room 10?  Does it go somewhere else?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 7, 2007)

Vorput said:
			
		

> I'll take 10... and can I do the BBEG?  Something big, slimy, scary, and (ofc) evil has to live in those dark depths...
> 
> Actually... I don't feel up to doing the BBEG... I'm just gonna do the giant aquatic guard who lives there...





Knock yourself out.  I'll put you down.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll take areas 2 and 15 (with preference on 15).

Is there any reason there can't be a village - or even an isolated house - above the cave?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 8, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> I'll take areas 2 and 15 (with preference on 15).
> 
> Is there any reason there can't be a village - or even an isolated house - above the cave?




You mean something above area 1?  No reason why there can't be a village there, certainly not.

Mind my asking why you want area 15? It seems kind of boring to me...

I'll put you down for that one.  I prefer to put people down for one room at a time.  If you finish 15, and no one has claimed 2, you can do it as well.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 8, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Mind my asking why you want area 15? It seems kind of boring to me...





			
				Elephant said:
			
		

> Is there any reason there can't be a village - or even an isolated house - above the cave?




I'm intrigued too. I was going to ask for 12 and was imagining there might be a surface building at 13 or 14. Putting it at 15 - is that what you were thinking?

I'll have to difer 12 until I see what you have in mind for 15

or perhaps I can do 7 in stead...


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 8, 2007)

Man, I spent a good couple of hours on this map last night polishing it up. I think I barely made a dent in it.  This thing is an order of magnitude more complex than the first map!  I think it'll look awesome by the time I get done with it, though.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you guys wanting an overhead village? Maybe some Mayan style pyramids?  I think some of the images I posted earlier were for some place near the Mayan ruins. It would be very fitting, I think.  

Maybe a collection of pyramids in inaccessible from the outside that connected to the rooms in areas 12-15?


----------



## Roger (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds good to me, d_k.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 8, 2007)

Roger said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me, d_k.





what sounds good to you, an overhead collection of Mayan pyramids?

thing is - it complicates the map quite a bit, and adds probably a good 10 more rooms at least.

But I admit, it would be wicked cool.


----------



## Roger (Aug 8, 2007)

It could be as big or as small as desired.  Even a really big pyramid could have just a small room inside.


Cheers,
Roger


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 8, 2007)

Roger said:
			
		

> It could be as big or as small as desired.  Even a really big pyramid could have just a small room inside.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Roger





True - I'll have to do some research to see what kinds of stuff Mayan ruins have inside them, if anything.


----------



## Roger (Aug 9, 2007)

An early heads-up to the other collaborators on what I'm planning on using:

A couple of grimlock 5th-level druids, and a fiendish tendriculos.

I think a grimlock theme could work well, but that's just my opinion.  Especially if we re-imagine them a bit into being blind bat-headed humanoids -- my inspiration here is  Camazotz.  I think the crazy bat ears and crazy bat nose are a good match for the grimlock's sensory abilities.



Cheers,
Roger


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 9, 2007)

Roger said:
			
		

> An early heads-up to the other collaborators on what I'm planning on using:
> 
> A couple of grimlock 5th-level druids, and a fiendish tendriculos.
> 
> I think a grimlock theme could work well, but that's just my opinion.  Especially if we re-imagine them a bit into being blind bat-headed humanoids -- my inspiration here is  Camazotz.  I think the crazy bat ears and crazy bat nose are a good match for the grimlock's sensory abilities.




Something like this?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 9, 2007)

If you want to go with a bat-theme (an idea I'm totally on board with) - we could create a 'werebat' template and apply it to the Grimlock. That might be kind of neat.  We could also make heavy use of bat swarms.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 9, 2007)

Holy Bat-Aberrations, Batman!

Use some of the sonic abilities from the Sheshayans of D20 Future...or even Destrachans & Yrthaks...or just use them, period, changing their descriptions so they are more bat-like.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 9, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Holy Bat-Aberrations, Batman!
> 
> Use some of the sonic abilities from the Sheshayans of D20 Future...or even Destrachans & Yrthaks...or just use them, period, changing their descriptions so they are more bat-like.




Cool when I firsty came across Destrachans (and before seeing the pic) I imagined them as giant mutant bats rather than a freaky reptile. Other things to fit the theme could be Belkers, Harpies, Stirges, Digesters, Avoral and of course all the Mephits

The bat theme explains how the denizens survive on the high ledges above a river.

But then again what might lurk down beneath the water...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 9, 2007)

Aboleths?

A small community of Mind Flayers...even an Elder Brain pool?

The aforementioned Sahuagin commandoes?

A community of Aquatic Elf/Drow hybrids?


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 9, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> A community of Aquatic Elf/Drow hybrids?




Aquatic Driders with the bodies of Sea Scorpions 

OR mutant albino eel-drow


----------



## Vorput (Aug 9, 2007)

We have to keep this OGL thought, right?

If so, Mind flayers and Destrachans are out... unless people know something I don't   An abberation of some kind inhabiting that dark stagnant water would be cool though...


----------



## Elephant (Aug 9, 2007)

I imagine a house above the square area of Room 2 (the square area is the cellar), and the water hole in Room 1 is the village (or house) well.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 9, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> I imagine a house above the square area of Room 2 (the square area is the cellar), and the water hole in Room 1 is the village (or house) well.




Interesting. But, why would there be a house so near ancient pyramids?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 9, 2007)

Vorput said:
			
		

> We have to keep this OGL thought, right?
> 
> If so, Mind flayers and Destrachans are out... unless people know something I don't   An abberation of some kind inhabiting that dark stagnant water would be cool though...





Mind Flayers are out, but Destrachans are in the SRD.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 9, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Aboleths?
> 
> A small community of Mind Flayers...even an Elder Brain pool?
> 
> ...





An aboleth (not plural) would be good.  More than one would be a TPK.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 9, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Interesting. But, why would there be a house so near ancient pyramids?




I wasn't really thinking that the house would be near pyramids - those were someone else's idea.

I was thinking that the cellar (square of room 2) has a secret door opening into the water cave.  Such a cellar would work just as well below a pyramid - or a smaller building near the pyramid - as it would in a house.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 9, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> I wasn't really thinking that the house would be near pyramids - those were someone else's idea.
> 
> I was thinking that the cellar (square of room 2) has a secret door opening into the water cave.  Such a cellar would work just as well below a pyramid - or a smaller building near the pyramid - as it would in a house.





How about this:  (all input is welcome)

The area above the map is completely grown over - dense forest, jungle even; near the ocean at the foothills of a coastal mountain range.

The pyramids have been completely covered over - they don't even appear as pyramids - they just look like overgrown hills.  

The lone house is old, delapidated(sp?) and abandoned. It's an anachronism to the environment - built relatively recently, though still more than a few decades ago.  The owner dug a cellar and ended up cutting through into the cavern complex in the process. Perhaps the cellar isn't even below the structure - but next to it, and was intended for "future expansion". Perhaps the structure was a ruined wizards tower - the wizard released some bad mojo out of the cave, and it killed him.  Now, above ground, there's basically a hole next to the remains of a long abandoned tower.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 9, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Mind my asking why you want area 15? It seems kind of boring to me...





I had an idea for the room that seemed interesting to me...it would have to partially tie in to other rooms in the complex, but I doubt that will be a problem.



			
				der_kluge said:
			
		

> How about this:  (all input is welcome)
> 
> The area above the map is completely grown over - dense forest, jungle even; near the ocean at the foothills of a coastal mountain range.
> 
> ...





I like the way this sounds!  We might need to add an overland map for this CC


----------



## Elephant (Aug 9, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> An aboleth (not plural) would be good.  More than one would be a TPK.





Just don't do what an old DM did in a game I used to play in.

"Arboleths (sic) are basically aquatic Beholders".


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 10, 2007)

*so on the surface we have * 
1.overgrown pyramid ruins that look like hills except for the regular shaped rocks some of which bear faded inscriptions (of a batheaded man?) 
2. A number of hidden rooms below the pyramids that represent an anceint tomb (of what?) 
3.A nearby abandoned wizards tower leading to a cellar which opens onto the Bat Cave
4. A deep well
5. A small toothed whale


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 10, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *so on the surface we have *
> 1.overgrown pyramid ruins that look like hills except for the regular shaped rocks some of which bear faded inscriptions (of a batheaded man?)
> 2. A number of hidden rooms below the pyramids that represent an anceint tomb (of what?)
> 3.A nearby abandoned wizards tower leading to a cellar which opens onto the Bat Cave
> ...





Well, I'm not sure where the whale came from, but I think that about sums it up.  Although, the bat thing is still up in the air (no pun intended).


----------



## Elephant (Aug 10, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not sure where the whale came from, but I think that about sums it up.  Although, the bat thing is still up in the air (no pun intended).




Wait, I thought the bat thing was hanging in the cave...

(pun intended )


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 10, 2007)

Ooh, here's an idea - somewhere in here we need to place a Decanter of Endless Water.  I'm putting a Sphere of Annihilation in area 8.  We need the two to basically create an equilibrium.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 10, 2007)

Decanter fits most logically in area 10.  Maybe as the source of a waterfall?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 10, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Decanter fits most logically in area 10.  Maybe as the source of a waterfall?





I was kind of thinking it could be in area 1 as well, and I could make area 1 deep - like 100' deep or something like that.

If you put it in area 10 - the water ends up flowing backwards through the dungeon.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 11, 2007)

Well...should the party be swimming upstream or downstream for most of the dungeon?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 11, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Well...should the party be swimming upstream or downstream for most of the dungeon?




Well, I was thinking it would be downstream. Which would put the decanter in area 1.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 11, 2007)

> Ooh, here's an idea - somewhere in here we need to place a Decanter of Endless Water. I'm putting a Sphere of Annihilation in area 8. We need the two to basically create an equilibrium.




Well, if the river eventually empties into an underground (or even surface) sea, there need not be the SoA in area 8. (A personal thing of mine- I don't really care for SoAs in anything except extremely high-level adventures.)

Also, for a different reason for essentially same equilibriatory effect as the SoA, you could use a randomizing portal to other planes of existence.  After all, some of them do have mysterious bodies of water without immediately apparent origins...


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 11, 2007)

You guys are busting my balls!    Well, since I'm doing area 8 - I'll do whatever I want.  

I'll try to have a newer version of the map up shortly.  It's extremely detailed, and is taking quite a bit of time. Lots of lines and lots of color gradients. The whirlpool turned out great, though!


----------



## Elephant (Aug 11, 2007)

Here's the basic outline for Room 15:

Once the party finds the secret door, they can see the inscription “He who cannot give anything away cannot feel anything either.”  Surrounding the inscription are four runes meaning:

* Wisdom
* Temperance
* Justice
* Courage

When the secret door is opened, it triggers a Magic Mouth that says, "To get this far, you must be strong.  But, I wonder, are you worthy?"

As the PCs open the door, they hear a whimpering sound from within.

They see an emaciated Pixie elder chained to the wall with cold iron shackles.  Scars criscross her face and hands, and she has blackened stumps where her wings once were.

If the PCs release her (non-Fey PCs will automatically succeed in removing the shackles), she will thank the PCs and accompany them through the rest of the cave.  _She will be able to show them a hidden cache where her possessions were being kept.  In gratitude for her release, she offers everything she owns.

If they accept all her possessions, they fail the test.  If they accept some reward but leave her with the rest of her possessions, or if they give her anything to help her out once she leaves the cave, they pass.  After all, a crippled Pixie could use SOMETHING to help return to her life in the forest!_

If they attack her, she dies (her DR, SR, and special abilities are suppressed by the shackles, and she has no equipment).

As they leave the secret room, the ceiling of room 13 collapses, a pair of dragons flawing and biting at each other.  One is Copper, one is Green.  They roll away from each other and hop to their feet, then take notice of the PCs.  "Say, these morsels don't have an interest.  Perhaps they'd be willing to arbitrate our little dispute?"

The copper dragon, looking the worse for wear, reluctantly agrees.  They outline their dispute:

Green claims that he's laired nearby for over a hundred years.  This copper usurper is trying to move in and claim his territory!

Copper points out that Green is an EVIL dragon, so the area is better off without him.  "Besides, I need a lair of my own now, and he's just in the way." - and the dragon ends by sticking its tongue out at Green.

Attack Green or Rule for Copper:  Green attacks and kills Copper, then flies away.  He'll attack the PCs if any of them are convenient targets, but he focuses on Copper.

Rule for Green:  Copper flies away in a huff, Green stays for a moment to chat...

Green demands that the party hand over the pixie because he needs a snack.  If they stand up to his bullying, he simply flies away.

If the party fails any of these four tests, the moral axis of the PCs' alignments changes to Evil.

4 tests:
1.  Wisdom - Release the pixie
2.  Temperance - Leave the pixie with some of her possessions when she offers the party its reward.
3.  Justice - Arbitrate fairly between the good and evil dragons (rule in favor of the Green)
4.  Courage - Stand up to the dragon-bully


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 11, 2007)

Cool. Very different - are these creatures rule, or illusions?  Also, I'm not sure temperance is what you want - 'trust' might be better.

How about this: Instead of a pixie, make it a Leprechaun (Stats in the ToH), and have him tell them that if they free him, he'll take them to treasure, but first he wants his magic hat and magic pipe.  PCs will be MAJORLY suspicious of a leprechaun, but most want pay a moment's notice to giving a Pixie back her gear.

If anyone determines through the course of events that they are illusions - they pass the Wisdom test.

If the PCs rule in favor of the green dragon they pass the justice test.

And if they refuse to be bullied by the green, or attack and kill him afterwards, they pass the courage test.


Also, I'm not sure setting their alignments to Evil is warranted. If they fail these tests, they're not automatically evil.  Reward them in some way if they do pass the tests.  Or, if they fail, have the room summon an elemental to fight or something like that.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 12, 2007)

What's the ToH?  Is it OGL?  Can I get these stats online somehow?

As for temperance vs. trust, my intent is four trials based on the four classical virtues.  I've edited my outline post to better reflect that - the PCs are offered a reward, and they pass the Temperance test if they're not greedy.  That should be a tough one for most groups.

Maybe setting alignments to evil is extreme, but I've tried to structure these trials to be revealing about how the characters are really being played.  If they fail, they can't really claim to be Good.

How about this:  If they fail, their alignment shifts one step towards Evil, they gain one negative level for each trial they failed, and they require an Atonement spell to be cast to remove the negative level(s) and regain their previous alignment.

Oh, and if the PCs actually attack the Green dragon, they fail the Courage test - to quote the Wiki page, "As a virtue, courage is covered extensively in Aristotle's Nicomachean Ethics, its vice of deficiency being cowardice, and its vice of excess being recklessness."  Attacking a Green dragon under the conditions I've outlined is reckless rather than brave.

Edit:  Also, my intent wasn't that these be illusions, though the part with the dragons doesn't make as much sense if it's not an illusion - it's a little too convenient for them to crash through just as the PCs are leaving the pixie's cell.  OTOH, I _really_ don't want the  tests involving the dragons to be short-circuited by a PC getting lucky and detecting an illusion.

You'll note that all four trials depend on how the players make decisions rather than on character prowess.  It's supposed to test what the players are really made of, rather than how they constructed their character stats.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 12, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> What's the ToH?  Is it OGL?  Can I get these stats online somehow?
> 
> As for temperance vs. trust, my intent is four trials based on the four classical virtues.  I've edited my outline post to better reflect that - the PCs are offered a reward, and they pass the Temperance test if they're not greedy.  That should be a tough one for most groups.
> 
> ...




I could see that last point leading to Player vs. DM arguments. "What do you mean, attacking the green dragon wasn't courageous?"

ToH=Tome of Horrors.  Curiously, there's nothing in the leprechaun stats about pots of gold, or granting wishes. *Shrug*


```
(3.0 stats)
Leprechaun
HD: 1d6(3hp)
Init: +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Init.)
Speed: 40'
AC: 14 (+1 size, +3 Dex)
Attacks: Dagger +4 melee
Damage: Dagger 1d4-2
Face/Reach: 5'x5'/5'
Special Attacks: Spell-like abilities
Special Qualities: SR 27, low-light vision
Saves: Fort +0, Ref+5, Will +4
Abilities: Str 7, Dex 16, Con 11, Int 16, Wis 15, Cha 16
Skills: Bluff +7, Conc. +4, Craft (any) +5, Escape Artist +7, Hide +11, Listen +14, Move Silently +7, Open Lock +7, Perform (comedy, dance, limericks, melody) +7, Pick Pocket +7, Search +5, Sense Motive +6, Spot +6
Feats: Dodge, Improved Init., Mobility, Weapon Finesse (dagger)
Climate/Terrain: Temperate Forest
CR: 4
Alignment: Always neutral

Spell Like Abilities: at will - dancing lights, invisibility (Self only), permanent image (visual and auditory elements only), polymorph any object, and ventriloquism. These abilities are as the spells cast by a 7th level sorcerer (DC 13 + spell level).

Author: Scotte Green, based on original material by Gary Gygax"
```

Personally, I hate it. I think I'd bump the CR up to about 8, give it all kinds of ridiculous modifiers on Bluff and Sense Motive, lots more spell-like abilities, and the ability to grant a wish if captured. That speaks more to Leprechaun than the above statblock.


I'm still not certain your punishment makes sense - it's supposed to be a "test" right - the purpose of a test is to reward those who pass, not punish those who fail. At least, in my opinion. I mean, if I fail the ACT/SAT, my reward is college. Failure doesn't mean I get 10 lashes with a moistened cane.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 12, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I could see that last point leading to Player vs. DM arguments. "What do you mean, attacking the green dragon wasn't courageous?"




A fair point.  The dragon is supposed to be strong enough that a combat is recklessly *suicidal*, though, so hopefully the argument would be along the lines of players saying it was an unfair fight, the dragon was too far above their level vs. the DM saying that no one forced them to fight it.



> ToH=Tome of Horrors.  Curiously, there's nothing in the leprechaun stats about pots of gold, or granting wishes. *Shrug*
> 
> I'm still not certain your punishment makes sense - it's supposed to be a "test" right - the purpose of a test is to reward those who pass, not punish those who fail. At least, in my opinion. I mean, if I fail the ACT/SAT, my reward is college. Failure doesn't mean I get 10 lashes with a moistened cane.




"Being good is its own reward" is kind of what I had in mind.  Most of D&D is "go on this quest, kill stuff, and get rewarded with treasure" - sure, the people in the story benefit, but the way most groups play, it works out to be a purely neutral transaction (well, if my assumptions hold, anyway).  Someone playing a Good-aligned character *should not* fail these trials.

That said, I'm open to suggestions and tweaking for this room.  Any sort of morality trial like this has the potential to suffer from all sorts of alignment arguments.  Maybe I should include a more detailed description of the four classical virtues?

Edit:

The phrase I used early in my outline post hints at how the trial should be used.

"But, I wonder, are you worthy?"

If they pass, they're worthy for ... what?  I need something else, something significant that lies beyond.  These trials act as a gatekeeper to something else.

It can't be a weapon used to defeat the BBEG of this cave - the BBEG will almost certainly be encountered before this room.

I'd also prefer it not to be some sort of treasure; there will be more than enough treasure handed out elsewhere in this cave, I'm sure.

Maybe some sort of powerful NPC ally that the party could call upon "in their hour of need"?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 12, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> That said, I'm open to suggestions and tweaking for this room.  Any sort of morality trial like this has the potential to suffer from all sorts of alignment arguments.  Maybe I should include a more detailed description of the four classical virtues?




Well, I can only speak for the players that I've run games for in the past - I'm afraid this room, as written is gonna get a big "WTF?" from most of them. Maybe they're too jaded - they'll want a reward. And yea, I think you need to have some definition of these terms if you're going to implement them in that way. Like, instead of "distracting" them with the captured fey and the dragon combat, you could instead forewarn them with the "trials" so that they could take the definitions and apply them to each situation.

Plus, _atonement_ is a bit out of reach if we intend the dungeon to be around CR 7-8 or so. You might consider a curse, or better - a geas to perform some task for those the trial deems unworthy.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 12, 2007)

Wait, what level do you expect the PCs to have attained before coming in here?  I was thinking that they'd be 7th or 8th level - in which case an Atonement could be paid for easily.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 12, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Wait, what level do you expect the PCs to have attained before coming in here?  I was thinking that they'd be 7th or 8th level - in which case an Atonement could be paid for easily.




Well, about that level - I guess atonement might not be out of the question. But the PCs themselves wouldn't have access to it yet.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 12, 2007)

Posted an update map - check post #1.


----------



## KingCrab (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't mind the pixie or leprechaun encounter, but dragons randomly crashing into the dungeon room with the PC's just seems a bit too contrived.  Also, are neutral characters expected to behave good for some reason in this encounter?  Maybe remove any possible penalties regarding the characters actions, but toss in some reward if the players try to help the little one.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 12, 2007)

Maybe I'll scrap the "four trials" idea entirely; I'm questioning whether it really fits into the cave at all.

I'm still not sure what to offer as a reward, though; a pile of gold or a magic item just seems kind of boring.  Maybe the friendship of the pixie's tribe?


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 12, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll scrap the "four trials" idea entirely; I'm questioning whether it really fits into the cave at all.
> 
> I'm still not sure what to offer as a reward, though; a pile of gold or a magic item just seems kind of boring.  Maybe the friendship of the pixie's tribe?




A *flute of pixie summoning * - the rescued pixie turns out to be the Pixie Queen. the PCs are rewarded with a flute which when a certain note is played summons a _swarm of pixies_ ready to do the callers bidding for Level + Cha rounds.

But the whole encounter seems like one that should happen in the middle of the dungeon not after the event. Unless we put the real BBEG (ie whoever it was tortured the Pixie) in after this (room 14?)

_- _ access to room 14 is blocked and the PCs go from 12 to 13 before finding the pixie in room 15. They gain the key to room 14 where they encounter the Final Boss (having already defeated the BBEG in room 10)

oh and may I have room 3


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 13, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> A *flute of pixie summoning * - the rescued pixie turns out to be the Pixie Queen. the PCs are rewarded with a flute which when a certain note is played summons a _swarm of pixies_ ready to do the callers bidding for Level + Cha rounds.
> 
> But the whole encounter seems like one that should happen in the middle of the dungeon not after the event. Unless we put the real BBEG (ie whoever it was tortured the Pixie) in after this (room 14?)
> 
> ...




You got it.


Might I suggest that Elephant just table his idea for now. It's possible that a room like room 15 will be easier to do once our ideas about the dungeon are slightly more refined. We still don't know what the overall "theme" is yet.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 14, 2007)

Consider it tabled.  I'll further switch focus to Room 2, so if someone else wants room 15 before I finish that, they're welcome to it.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 14, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Consider it tabled.  I'll further switch focus to Room 2, so if someone else wants room 15 before I finish that, they're welcome to it.




Ok, I've got you down for room #2, and left room #15 unassigned.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 14, 2007)

Instead of a flute of pixie summoning, what if they instead gave a token of their esteem that would make the bearer(s) resistant to the charm powers of the fey...in a sense, saying "We're so grateful, not one of us will ever force you to do something against your will."

Call it a *Ring of the Pixie-Queen's Favor*, granting a +10 against Enchantments cast by Fey or some such, also marking the wearer as one of her Champions- giving them a little political clout as well...perhaps +4 (non-magical bonus) to Diplomacy rolls in her court?  They can call on you for aid, but they cannot force you to appear.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 14, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Instead of a flute of pixie summoning, what if they instead gave a token of their esteem that would make the bearer(s) resistant to the charm powers of the fey...in a sense, saying "We're so grateful, not one of us will ever force you to do something against your will."
> 
> Call it a *Ring of the Pixie-Queen's Favor*, granting a +10 against Enchantments cast by Fey or some such, also marking the wearer as one of her Champions- giving them a little political clout as well...perhaps +4 (non-magical bonus) to Diplomacy rolls in her court?  They can call on you for aid, but they cannot force you to appear.





Say... when are you gonna pick a room?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 15, 2007)

I wasn't expecting to...I'm pretending to be an "ideas guy"- helping others tweek _their_ ideas.  I haven't even really looked at the map, to be honest.

I didn't even realize we actually had unassigned areas left.

d-k, how about a list of who is assigned to which room?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 15, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I wasn't expecting to...I'm pretending to be an "ideas guy"- helping others tweek _their_ ideas.  I haven't even really looked at the map, to be honest.
> 
> I didn't even realize we actually had unassigned areas left.
> 
> d-k, how about a list of who is assigned to which room?




One step ahead of you - check post #1.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking at the map gives me a tickle of an idea for 9...but first, what is in the overall plotline and what specifically is in 10?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 15, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Looking at the map gives me a tickle of an idea for 9...but first, what is in the overall plotline and what specifically is in 10?





I'll put you down for 9.

I think someone was wanting to put some sort of BBEG in area 10, but they hadn't decided yet on what it would be.

At this point, I think just about anything is fair game for the dungeon.


We'd tossed around the idea of a "bat" sort of theme, but anything is plausible.  We're shooting for PCs of level 7-8.

Possible ideas include:

Dragon turtle (CR 9)
Gargoyle, Kapoacinth (CR 4)
Hag, Sea (CR 4)
Naga, Water (CR 7)
Sea Cat (CR 4)
Sprite, Nixie (CR 1- probably friendly)
Salt, Steam, or Water Mephit (CR 3)
Troll (Scrag) CR 5
Chuul (CR 7)

The Tome Of Horrors also has a lot of possibilities in it, and all are open source:
Some fun ones include:
Giant Moray Eel (CR 4)
Eye of the Deep (CR 8)
Flumph (CR 1)
Giant Dire Frogs (CR 4)
Kelpie (CR 4)
Kelp Devil (CR 8)
Giant Leech (CR 2)
Nereid (CR 6)
Strangle Weed (CR 3)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 15, 2007)

I was thinking some kind of crystal cavern...the party is essentially sailing down the center of an enormous geode, so the walls & ceiling sparkle with reflections from whatever light source the party has.  Simply enchanting...and very very distracting.

Its the kind of area in which an intelligent predator might spring an ambush.  Especially if the intelligent predator is the vanguard for the BBEG in 10.  IOW, (aquatic?) NPCs with class levels.  The idea is to 1) assess the party's strength, 2) raise the alarm (silently) and 3) try to take them down a notch.

If the BBEG is an Aboleth, I suppose they could be thralls.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey all,

I offered up some advice on page 1 of this thread, and I would definitely like to get involved in this project.

If no objections, I would love to try my hand at room 11 - either a treasure room or a BBEG area?

Cheers.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 15, 2007)

Gregor said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I offered up some advice on page 1 of this thread, and I would definitely like to get involved in this project.
> 
> ...





I don't have any objections. I don't know why anyone else would. I'll put you down for room 11.  Put whatever you want there.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 15, 2007)

Vorput said:
			
		

> I'll take 10... and can I do the BBEG?  Something big, slimy, scary, and (ofc) evil has to live in those dark depths...
> 
> Actually... I don't feel up to doing the BBEG... I'm just gonna do the giant aquatic guard who lives there...
> 
> Question though, what happens to the water after room 10?  Does it go somewhere else?




Hey Vorput,

Seeing as I am working on room 11, maybe we can put our heads together to come up a linkage between the two rooms.  Im happy to do the BBEG and can easily place him in room 11, so if you're coming up with an aquatic guard, we should chat.

What are your thoughts on the guard?

Im not really sure what to do for the BBEG, although I like the idea of some cultists (or a head cultist) who is planning to summon some aquatic demon or something through the pool of water in 11 - could be a portal to an aquatic layer of the abyss or something?


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 16, 2007)

so the pool in 11 is an 'altar'/summoning pool dedicated to some great evil whilst the cultist themselves are found in 10 making preparations. 9 likes like a good 'crystal chamber'

I still like the mix of aquatic and bat themes so if anyone can come up with a good story for that it would help tie our ideas together better

and we still have to fit rooms 12 - 15 in somehow without them having too much disconnect


hmm perhaps _the ancient temple above (rooms 12-15) was that of a Bat god whose followers accessed the caves where they cam into conflict with a elemental water demon who drowned the caves. The Bat gods followers were able to defeat the elemental (by trapping it in a whirlpool portal to the abyss) but were cut off from escape so that they  have now devolved into Grimlocks(?)

New cultist have accessed the caves (from room 2?) and wish to use the altar in room 11 to resummon the water demon 

The Grimlocks and Cultist are fighting for possession of the caves and the PCs are caught in the middle_


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 16, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> so the pool in 11 is an 'altar'/summoning pool dedicated to some great evil whilst the cultist themselves are found in 10 making preparations. 9 likes like a good 'crystal chamber'
> 
> I still like the mix of aquatic and bat themes so if anyone can come up with a good story for that it would help tie our ideas together better
> 
> ...




Perhaps the way into the rooms in areas 12-15 are closed, and the "cultists" are trying to figure out a way to gain entry.   Area 10 would be a perfect spot for an Aboleth, or an "Eye of the Deep" which is sort of like an aquatic Beholder.  Or, a water naga would be a good choice as well.

Or, if it is an aboleth, it wouldn't be able to gain entry to it anyway. Perhaps he has heard information regarding the complex - maybe he's willing to share what he's heard in exchange for something in return. What I have no idea. But an aboleth would have a long time to think about it.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 16, 2007)

How about this:

The temple above once housed an ancient cult dedicated to some creepy super evil being, like Far Realm kind of creepy evil.  As the cult delved deeper into the temple, they dug into the caves.  As they explored the caves, they found an ancient crypt/shrine (area 11) dedicated to the creepy evil super being, which predated the temple.  Inside the crypt/shrine was a sacred pool that acts as a portal to the Far Realm where said creepy super evil resides.  

Before the cult could access the portal, they were attacked and enslaved by an Aboleth that wandered into area 10 from deep below where aquatic tunnels connect to Underdark waters.  The aboleth was able to learn of the portal in area 11 and believed that it could utilize its new thralls to summon some Aboleth elder evil from the portal.  More cultists descended to the caves to find their buddies, but they too were enslaved.  Eventually the cult above fled, avoided the caves, or were wiped out by adventurers / rival cult, whatever.  Time passed, but the Aboleth could never get the portal to work as his cultist thralls lacked the power.  The cultists, twisted and evolved into Skum continued to slave away for their master.

One day, a tribe of bat-humanoids (or other sentient bat-like creatures), led by their spiritual leader (cleric or druid or something)  found the entrance to the caves (area 1) and sought to make their home in the caves.  Eventually the Aboleth found these invaders and learned that their spiritual leader was powerful enough to unlock the portal and the aboleth sought to enslave him.  A war began between the Aboleth and its Skum and the bat-humanoids.

In one final battle, the bat-humanoids managed to defeat the aboleth, but at great cost to themselves.  The bat-humanoids fled to their section of the caves and the Skum were freed.  

The Skum have banded together under one head Skum who has revitalized the worship of their creepy far realm evil thing and their cult lives on deep in the caves - they still seek to summon their thing.  The Skum cult-leader is growing in power and will soon be able to summon forth a great evil. The bat-humanoids still seek to claim the caves for themselves and continue to skirmish with the Skum, fearing that the aboleth still lives as his thralls remain. 

The PCs find themselves trapped between this long-standing battle and can choose sides, play them against eachother or wipe them both out.

We can really get the history of the conflict across with some subtle hints: the skum still wear the tattered remains of their robes that still have unholy symbols on them (gives the PCs a chance to learn about their religion), the old temple chambers can still hold unholy items or more information about the religion, on the rocks of area 10 could be the bones of the aboleth as the Skum feasted on their former tyrant in order to survive, etc.  

Area 10 could now hold some new guardian creature, perhaps some aquatic terror that the SKum managed to bring up from the underdark tunnels...

Just a quick crack at a story as I procrastinate here at work.  Thoughts?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 16, 2007)

Gregor said:
			
		

> Just a quick crack at a story as I procrastinate here at work.  Thoughts?




I love it - but I think we should drop the bat-humanoid.  I'm just not sure I believe that this place is large enough/stable enough to support to opposing factions who've been at a stand-still for years and years. That kind of thing would be resolved in a day, maybe two in this place.

The aboleth finds the place, and discovers the portal, enthralls the cultists and seeks to use the portal to his own ends. But he's simply not found a way yet.  But the PCs OTOH, could hold the key...


----------



## Gregor (Aug 16, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I love it - but I think we should drop the bat-humanoid.  I'm just not sure I believe that this place is large enough/stable enough to support to opposing factions who've been at a stand-still for years and years. That kind of thing would be resolved in a day, maybe two in this place.
> 
> The aboleth finds the place, and discovers the portal, enthralls the cultists and seeks to use the portal to his own ends. But he's simply not found a way yet.  But the PCs OTOH, could hold the key...




Glad you like it, and after thinking about your point and some further thought, I agree that the cave probably could not support an ongoing conflict.

Perhaps the activation of the portal requires the sacrifice of powerful-enough soul ... perhaps around the level 7 or 8 PC range?   Or, perhaps the Aboleth has just found a soul strong enough, perhaps from somewhere else in the cave (Grimlock explorers from the underdark, other adventurers, etc.) and his Skum cultists are preparing to sacrifice him in area 11 which will bring forth the evil smack down.  The PCs must learn whats going on and stop the sacrifice?  Or maybe the sacrifice is done and the evil is awakening through the portal and is weak enough for the PCs to take it down?

Ok, so what have we got so far:

- Aboleth overlord
- Enslaved cultists (perhaps now Skum with some class levels - cleric)
- a portal to some evil far realm and possibly some creepy evil thing.
- maybe some undead / traps in the old temple chambers (long dead cultists / adventurers?)

How do we work in the sphere of annihilation / decanter of endless water equilibrium thing?  Is that still a good way to go?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 16, 2007)

Gregor said:
			
		

> Glad you like it, and after thinking about your point and some further thought, I agree that the cave probably could not support an ongoing conflict.
> 
> Perhaps the activation of the portal requires the sacrifice of powerful-enough soul ... perhaps around the level 7 or 8 PC range?   Or, perhaps the Aboleth has just found a soul strong enough, perhaps from somewhere else in the cave (Grimlock explorers from the underdark, other adventurers, etc.) and his Skum cultists are preparing to sacrifice him in area 11 which will bring forth the evil smack down.  The PCs must learn whats going on and stop the sacrifice?  Or maybe the sacrifice is done and the evil is awakening through the portal and is weak enough for the PCs to take it down?
> 
> ...




Seems the aboleth would most definitely be aware of the sphere.  Perhaps he wants it (who wouldn't??). My recollection would be that whoever created the complex used the sphere - not the "curved" corners of the walls in areas 11-15 - that area was hollowed out with the sphere. There's no 90 degree corners in the place. 

How about this: At the time the complex was created, the sphere was used to hollow out the complex. And the designers (whoever they were) used a decanter of endless water to fill the caves with water - perhaps they needed water for their rituals/experiments. But found (quickly) that the cavern couldn't support as much water as the decanter was giving them, so they use the sphere as a balancing factor - the decanter creates, the sphere annihilates - endless supply of flowing water. 

The aboleth is aware of the balance (having swam through the entire complex multiple times, he knows every inch like the back of his pseudopod. He is aware that removing either component destroys the equilibrium, and he's loathe to do that. He could remove the sphere (he's smart enough to control it), but perhaps there is a reason why he doesn't want to flood the chamber - maybe it will destroy the pool in area 11 - or flood the complex at areas 12-15. He would need a reason *not* to do that, because if he wanted to gain access to those areas, that's a very obvious way in which he could do that.

Perhaps the pool in area 11 leads to the plane of elemental water, and diluting it with regular water, destroys it. Instead, he wants in it, or wants to summon creatures out of it, but needs something he doesn't have. 

The question is - what would he need, and how could he trick the PCs into doing it/getting it for him?  Perhaps what he needs is in the complex in areas 12-15, but his minions can not get it for some reason.  Perhaps he needs no reason - he'll just dominate them until he gets what he wants from them.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok, perhaps the Aboleth cannot move the sphere, because messing with the equilibrium will affect the portal - the portal appears to be a pool of water, but it is really a sort of protoplasm, a liquid manifestation of insanity, a residual pool caused by the proximity of area 11 to the Far Realm....or whatever.  Maybe it creates an area affect...which would make combat in area 11 quite intresting.

As you say, if the water rises it will wash it away and destroy the portal.  Thus, the Aboleth cannot move the sphere.  Plus, he wont remove the decanter because it will affect his mobility in the caves.  I think thats sound...sort of.

So maybe the Aboleth doesnt need to trick / coerce the PCs into doing anything for him as he is in the process of summoning his nasty thing from area 11 (something the PCs will eventually have to deal with).  However, the PCs could learn of the equilibrium from various parts of the cave, maybe other denizens have information, etc.  Eventually the PCs can decide if they want to disrupt the balance, fight it out, etc.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 17, 2007)

OK, what are some OGL critters I can use as the Aboleth's Vanguard/minions...and what books are they in? (My collection is like a library- I may not have what I need if someone's borrowed it.)

I saw someone mention Skum...They are...?


----------



## Gregor (Aug 17, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> OK, what are some OGL critters I can use as the Aboleth's Vanguard/minions...and what books are they in? (My collection is like a library- I may not have what I need if someone's borrowed it.)
> 
> I saw someone mention Skum...They are...?




The Skum are the once-human cultists who have been enslaved and warped by the Aboleth over time, they still wear the tattered remains of their priestly robes.  The Skum are in the MM, as well as in the SRD.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey, maybe we can release this as one of the first 4e compatible modules.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 20, 2007)

OK, still getting up to speed.

I'm going to use some skum in my area, but I want to have something slightly more dangerous than a bunch of melee combatants.

I'm going to check out Lords of Madness to see if there is anything else I can use as a commander for them- some kind of a leutenant to the aboleth.

When they use nifty combat tactics- like using longspears to thrust out of the water- I want there to be a _reason._


----------



## Gregor (Aug 20, 2007)

So I am taking my first stab at area 11, and I am not sure which way to go: a) Skum Cleric (once the head cultist) with some Skum acolyte guards - these thralls are performing the ritual to summon the evil from the Far Realm; b) create a creepy elder evil-type monstrosity that is wading the in the pool having just been summoned and is gathering its strength by consuming the Skum thralls that summoned it.

Hmmm...


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 20, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> OK, still getting up to speed.
> 
> I'm going to use some skum in my area, but I want to have something slightly more dangerous than a bunch of melee combatants.
> 
> ...




Lords of Madness isn't OGL compliant.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 21, 2007)

Okay I'm thinking of putting two of of these things in room 3 - one in the river and another in the pool at the back of the cave

I think it'd be cool to have one ENWorld creation appear in another

RIPTIDE HORROR


> Medium-Size Magical Beast
> Hit Dice: 6d10+30 (63 hp) Initiative: +6 (Dex, Improved Initiative)
> Speed: 15 ft, swim 30 ft AC: 20 (+2 Dex, +8 natural)
> Attacks: 6 bites +7 melee; or 6 tentacles +7 melee
> ...


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 21, 2007)

As the PCs come around the corner they are attacked by the Riptide horror submerged in the river (+10 hide check) who will try and drag a victim under (knocking them out of any boat they might be using). The river is wider than 15 ft thus giving a chance for a character to avoid the tentacle reach.

The alternative is to head to the cave which is steep and very slippery slope requiring a Climb check to get away from the Riptide horros reach. If the PCs do slip they fall back into tentacle range.

At the top of the slope they will find another Riptide horror in the pool who will only use bite attacks. The pool contains treasure - um haven't decided yet.

I fix this later...


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks nasty Tonguez - go for it!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 21, 2007)

> Lords of Madness isn't OGL compliant.




I know- I'm just using it to stimulate my design processes...brainstorm fuel.


----------



## Roger (Aug 22, 2007)

*Room 5:  The Inhabited Octopus (EL 8)*

---
The river opens into a large cavern.  Two high cliff ledges overlook a large pile of bones that form an island.  Sitting on them is an enormous octopus, apparently the source of the stench of rotting fish.
---

At first sight, this monster appears to be the animated zombie of a giant octopus.  However, there are several clues that may alert the players that all is not what it seems.  It is neutral (since it is essentially an animated object) rather than evil.  It fights with more intelligence than a standard zombie, and the shapes of the insects crawling under its skin can be clearly seen.  Finally, zombies can usually only be created from creatures that have a skeletal system.

The (dead) octopus is actually inhabited by a swarm of hellwasps.  It doesn't immediately attack, as some of the other inhabitants give it offerings for safe passage.  It is quick to counterattack, however.

Giant Octopus 'Zombie' Tactics:  During this part of the encounter, the swarm directs the animated octopus to engage the characters in melee combat.  It tries to remain on its island of bones -- the remains of other creatures it has inhabited -- and use its reach.  It cannot reach anyone on the two ledges, which may encourage the PCs to occupy them and attack from a distance.

Hellwasp Swarm Tactics:  Once the octopus is destroyed, the swarm's tactics change considerably.  It will first attempt to attack anyone who stands on either of the ledges, with a preference for lone attackers and spellcasters.  If it manages to drop a character with its poison, it may decide to inhabit the victim if it seems relatively safe to do so.

Giant Octopus 'Zombie'
Size/Type: 	Large Construct (Aquatic)
Hit Dice: 	16d12+3 (107 hp)
Initiative: 	+1
Speed: 	20 ft. (4 squares; can't run), swim 30 ft.
Armor Class: 	20 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +10 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 19
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+8/+15
Attack: 	Tentacle +11 melee (1d4+6) or slam +11 melee (1d8+6)
Full Attack: 	Tentacle +11 melee (1d4+6) or slam +11 melee (1d8+6)
Space/Reach: 	10 ft./10 ft. (20 ft. with tentacle)
Special Attacks: 	-
Special Qualities: 	Single actions only, damage reduction 5/slashing, darkvision 60 ft., construct traits
Saves: 	Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +10	
Abilities: 	Str 22, Dex 13, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: 	None
Feats: 	Toughness
Environment: 	Any
Organization: 	Any
Challenge Rating: 	5*
Treasure:	None
Alignment:	Always neutral
Advancement: 	18-20 HD (Large)
Level Adjustment: 	-

* CR is subsumed into the hellwasp swarm's CR.


Hellwasp swarm: 93 hp.


Treasure:  [Average treasure for EL8 is 3,400 gp; not sure what I'll put here.  If someone else wants to use this money for their treasure, it's pretty much up for grabs.]

The Room:

- The cliffs are 40' high; the top of the cavern is about 60' up.  Climbing the cliff face is DC 10 due to numerous natural handholds.

- The island of bones should be considered difficult terrain.

- The river is somewhat shallower here than elsewhere, although it's still deep enough that any character reduced to zero Dexterity by the swarm's poison could easily drown.  [How deep/fast is the river elsewhere?]

- DM's may want to review the rules on swarm creatures.


[Feedback welcome.]


Cheers,
Roger


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 22, 2007)

What source is the Hellwasp from?


----------



## Roger (Aug 22, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> What source is the Hellwasp from?



Monster Manual, pg 238, and also the SRD.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 22, 2007)

Roger said:
			
		

> Monster Manual, pg 238, and also the SRD.




Ah, I see it.  It's under Swarm... 

That's wicked.

Although I'm not sure the resulting creature (octopus) is a construct.  I think it's just a non-undead zombie basically.  The hitpoints of the zombie octopus (as I understand it), are just that of the hellwasp swarm itself.

What do hellwasps eat?  I guess the offering is of food - otherwise they attack on sight?  Could the hellwasps in their octopus host use it to scavenge for food in the river itself?  Probably not, but it's an interesting idea. Why would the hellwasps even need the octopus host?


----------



## Roger (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not sure if it's "really" a construct or not.  I kinda look at it like casting Animate Object on an object that just happens to be a dead body.

I believe the inhabited host is supposed to get its own hit points.  It's analogous to how it seems to work with a living host.  There's also a line in the SRD which makes me think this is the way to do it:  "Any attack against the host deals half damage to the hellwasp swarm as well, although the swarm’s resistances and immunities may negate some or all of this damage."

What do they eat?  I dunno.  They're wasps from hell.  They probably eat bitter tears and broken dreams.

Anyway, thanks, kluge, for looking over this.  I'm still open to feedback, especially with an eye towards harmonizing this guy with other encounters in the module.


Cheers,
Roger


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 22, 2007)

Roger said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm not sure if it's "really" a construct or not.  I kinda look at it like casting Animate Object on an object that just happens to be a dead body.
> 
> I believe the inhabited host is supposed to get its own hit points.  It's analogous to how it seems to work with a living host.  There's also a line in the SRD which makes me think this is the way to do it:  "Any attack against the host deals half damage to the hellwasp swarm as well, although the swarm’s resistances and immunities may negate some or all of this damage."
> 
> ...





Hahaha!  bitter tears indeed.  

The octopus thing is interesting - but I think what might be more interesting is to make it a human - PCs might at least want to approach it to see what's up.  An octopus they're liable to just nuke first, and ask questions later.

Seems like taking half damage from attacks would be a reason to have a host.  But I don't think its anything special beyond taking a carcass and tying strings to it to make it a puppet - it doesn't get special attacks, or more hit points or anything like that - it just provides a cushion for the blows; a meat shield if you will.

Here's something - the body the hellwasps reside inside, has a glowing necklace.  Make it a magic necklace which radiates light as per the _light_ spell.  That'd make PCs want it - it's "obviously" magical.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 23, 2007)

I really like that stuffed undead octopus idea, but I dont like the idea of the wasps controlling the corpse.  I also struggle with the notion of those wasps being in an aquatic cave.  

I agree with der_kluge that having a magic item or something that sheds light inside is needed to have the PCs approach a bloated stinky and lifeless octopus corpse.  What if the corpse was merely a hollowed out home for a swarm of some kind, a corpulent bee's nest that when disturbed (e.g. PCs searching for the item) it stirs up the swarm living inside?  The corpse never fights, but the swarm could attack out of the corpse and retreat back into it to gain concealment, cover, etc. from the PCs. 

In terms of dungeon ecology, maybe a swarm of water beetles, some kind of aquatic maggot or even leeches would fit a bit better.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 23, 2007)

Note: In area 7, give PCs a Listen check prior to the fork in the river. A DC 15 Listen check will enable them to hear the "dull roar" coming from area 8.

*8. Whirlpool*

*Warning: There's a good chance this room could kill some or all of your party. Read this section carefully to understand it fully.*



> You enter the left cavern. You notice small crystals reflecting off the ceiling here. Just as you admire that, the current picks up and the gentle water turns to a dull roar. Up ahead, you see a that the chamber ends in a 40-foot diameter whirlpool!




*The whirlpool:*
The whirlpool is roughly 40' wide and is being caused by a *Sphere of Annihilation* on the floor some 50-feet below. The original creator's of the dungeon placed the Sphere here (after using it to carve out areas 12-15) to create a water equilibrium in the complex. Removing the sphere from beneath the water causes the entire complex to flood to the ceiling in about an hour.

PCs making a Spot check (DC 10, assuming light is available in the area) will notice a few wooden beams sticking out from the walls above the whirlpool. These appear to be the remains of some unfinished construction project (probably a failed attempt at retrieving the Sphere). PCs can use these wooden beams as support should they manage to secure a rope around one of them. Allow a ranged touch attack against an AC of 18 in order to hit one with a rope with some sort of loop or hook on it. A successful strike means the rope has grabbed onto the beam securely.

Allow PCs a chance to avoid the whirlpool altogether. PCs in a boat can use a variety of means to attempt to leave the chamber, including using a rope and grapple hook, or even by pulling themselves out along the walls (DC 12 strength check). Once caught in the whirlpool, the boat spins rapidly around the center. There is a 10% chance the boat will be destroyed from this process as it will be smashed against the rocks on the nearby walls, or torn apart from the speed. The boat will spin in this manner for 20 rounds (at a movement of 30') before becoming submerged, and being destroyed (assuming it hasn't already been destroyed). 

PCs swimming have a much harder time - once down this fork, the Swim DCs escalate rapidly. From 50' away from the center of the whirlpool, the Swim DC starts at 15, and increases by 1 for every 5' square closer the PC becomes, up to a DC 40 near the center of the whirlpool. Furthermore, if the check result is equal to the DC, no movement either way is gained - the PC remains in his position. For every 2 points above the DC, the PC can move 5' away from their current square. PCs will spin for 10 rounds (at a movement of 40') before being submerged.  Once submerged, a PC is sucked into the Sphere of Annihilation in 5 rounds. This event can be delayed if Swim checks (DC 40) are made, however. Contact with the Sphere results in immediate death.

*Drowning:*
A character can hold her breath underwater for a number of rounds equal to her constitution score. After this time, each round requires a DC 10 constitution check. The DC increases by 1 each round. When the character finally fails her check, they begin to drown. In the first round, she falls unconscious (0 hp). In the following round, she drops to –1 hit points and is dying. In the third round, she drowns.

PCs submerged underwater can see the Sphere of Annihilation as an inky dark sphere at the nadir of the whirlpool. Absence any sort of light source, the Spot Check DC is 30. With light, however, the DC is 20. Any character observing the sphere may attempt either a Bardic Lore or knowledge (Arcana) check to determine it's nature. Those succeeding on a DC 22 recognize the object and can attempt to mentally control it.  At this point, drowning should be the least of their worries.

*Controlling a Sphere of Annihilation:*
A character’s ability to gain control of a sphere of annihilation (or to keep controlling one) is based on the result of a control check against DC 30 (a move action). A control check is 1d20 + character level + character Int modifier. If the check succeeds, the character can move the sphere (perhaps to bring it into contact with an enemy) as a free action.

Control of a sphere can be established from as far away as 40 feet (the character need not approach too closely). Once control is established, it must be maintained by continuing to make control checks (all DC 30) each round. For as long as a character maintains control (does not fail a check) in subsequent rounds, he can control the sphere from a distance of 40 feet + 10 feet per character level. The sphere’s speed in a round is 10 feet +5 feet for every 5 points by which the character’s control check result in that round exceeded 30. 

If a control check fails, the sphere slides 10 feet in the direction of the character attempting to move it. If two or more creatures vie for control of a sphere of annihilation, the rolls are opposed. If none are successful, the sphere slips toward the one who rolled lowest. 

If controlling the sphere fails, the sphere moves off the floor up 10' towards the character making the attempt. This reduces power of the whirlpool - the Swim DCs are reduced by 10 for every 10' off the floor the sphere moves.

Assuming the PCs manage to escape annihilation they will most likely find themselves on the beach just west of the whirlpool.

*Solid Ground*


> This area is littered with the remains of past adventurers who probably escaped the whirlpool but who found themselves stuck in this cavern. The cavern is over a hundred feet deep, but unfortunately leads nowhere.




Searching the area (DC 15), reveals the following:
1 set of rusted halfplate, 2 heavy steel shields, 8 rusted longswords, 6 rusted daggers, 7 tattered boots, a masterwork _cold iron_ warhammer (non-magical). a _Ring of Swimming_, and 178gp in loose change.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 23, 2007)

What do you guys think?  Interesting and challenging room, or TPK?


----------



## Slife (Aug 23, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> What do you guys think?  Interesting and challenging room, or TPK?



Perhaps having the remains of a catwalk going around the room would be a good idea.  Require a balance check to stay on, but gives a safe place for the people who put it in to have stood.  After all, they had to put the sphere there in the first place.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 23, 2007)

Slife said:
			
		

> Perhaps having the remains of a catwalk going around the room would be a good idea.  Require a balance check to stay on, but gives a safe place for the people who put it in to have stood.  After all, they had to put the sphere there in the first place.




If you can control a Sphere of Annihilation reliably, I seriously doubt that you need a catwalk to navigate this cavern - Overland Flight, Fly, Spider Climb, and even Levitate would all negate the need for a catwalk.

That said, it would be nice for the hapless PCs to have a catwalk available


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 23, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> If you can control a Sphere of Annihilation reliably, I seriously doubt that you need a catwalk to navigate this cavern - Overland Flight, Fly, Spider Climb, and even Levitate would all negate the need for a catwalk.
> 
> That said, it would be nice for the hapless PCs to have a catwalk available




How about some sort of support beams sticking out of the wall that one could throw a rope around?  Like maybe, someone tried to build something here, but ultimately never finished it.


----------



## Roger (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks good to me, kluge!

Among the treasure, I think this would be amusing:

- A small talisman consisting of an adamantine loop and handle.  It has a permanent Magic Aura effect on it, but is otherwise entirely mundane.

Some poor sucker wandered in here with what he _thought_ was a Talisman of the Sphere... no wonder he ended up as fish food.



Cheers,
Roger


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 23, 2007)

Roger said:
			
		

> Looks good to me, kluge!
> 
> Among the treasure, I think this would be amusing:
> 
> ...




Ha!  Such a thing would have gotten annihilated.  

Did you notice I listed an *odd* number of boots!


----------



## Slife (Aug 23, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Ha!  Such a thing would have gotten annihilated.
> 
> Did you notice I listed an *odd* number of boots!



It's an even number.  Or did you just change it?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 23, 2007)

Slife said:
			
		

> It's an even number.  Or did you just change it?




d'oh!  I didn't mean to put the word "pair" in there.  It should be 7 boots.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 24, 2007)

Seeing that, I'm wondering if I shouldn't just have a slightly jazzed up skirmish-style ambush with a single Skum in the group assigned as a runner...errrrr...swimmer to warn The Great Master.

A little bait for distraction, and Skum with (primitive?) reach weapons initially attacking from beneath the darkened waters over which the party is travelling?


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been thinking 

In my room 3 encounter (the Riptide horror) I might introduce an NPC at the top of the cave (by the pool) who has taken up residence and might be able to provide information to the PCs (if they don't kill him first). He will have spiderclimb and so can negotiate the caves without too much difficulty albeit that he sticks to rooms 1 - 4. Why he stays I've yet to decide


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 24, 2007)

Undead spirit of a slain adventurer who wants someone to take down the Aboleth?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 24, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Undead spirit of a slain adventurer who wants someone to take down the Aboleth?




Ooh ooh, I know - have whatever it is be a victim of the Aboleth's Slime ability - he has to remain submerged in water or he drowns. Of course, he's also having to stay away from the aboleth lest he find him again - so he has to hide in the shallow pool in area three.  Give him a divine rank so he can make some fresh water, and can summon some sort of monster to kill some bats for him to eat or something like that. Or maybe whatever god he has has given him a 1st level spell which lets him create food - but just enough to sustain himself. Such a spell would be useful indeed.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm gonna claim room #1.*


* See, when you finish a room, you can pick a new room!


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 24, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Ooh ooh, I know - have whatever it is be a victim of the Aboleth's Slime ability - he has to remain submerged in water or he drowns. Of course, he's also having to stay away from the aboleth lest he find him again - so he has to hide in the shallow pool in area three.  Give him a divine rank so he can make some fresh water, and can summon some sort of monster to kill some bats for him to eat or something like that. Or maybe whatever god he has has given him a 1st level spell which lets him create food - but just enough to sustain himself. Such a spell would be useful indeed.




Oooh I do like this


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 24, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Oooh I do like this




I was thinking what might be even more cool - make it a pseudodragon - the former familiar of a slain wizard or sorcerer who met his fate at the hands of the aboleth.

If the PCs cure it of its disease, it will be happy to be the familiar for the party wizard. You could also rule that it only telepathically speaks Draconic, in which case the party wizard will pretty much be the one to communicate with it anyway.

And the wizard can get the most rare and most sought after kind of familiar - a pseudodragon. 8th level would be appropriate for that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 25, 2007)

Name him *Growf*, and you'll have a winner!


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 25, 2007)

Cavern 3 The River



> The river continues its easy flow as you go about the next bend, the river seems to widen here to about 20ft, glowworms shine high above and the cave walls glisten as water drips over the yellow tinted flowstone formations.
> About 20 ft ahead you notice an opening on the left that leads to a steep terrace formation




Lurking at the base of the terrace formation is a Riptide Horror which attacks anything that comes into range grabbing with its tentacles and yelping hideously.  It will strike at boats and attempt to grab any occupants. Any creature grabbed by the Riptide horror will be dragged underwater and may drown.

PCs can attempt to stay out of reach by hugging the right wall using swim checks to do so (passengers of a boat will need to abandon the boat and enter the water to do so) 

Alternatively PCS can attempt to climb the terrace formation (see text box below). 

*Development* The yelping of the Riptide Horror echoes down the caverns and may alert other creatures further along.

Cavern 3 Rimstone formation


> The formation is rising terrace of rimstone dams, shallow pools into which water trickles from above. The rimstone terraces rise about 30 ft above the river level definately enough to escape the reach of the thrashing tentacles below, the formation can be climbed although the flow of water makes it very slippery.




Climb DC 25. The steepness of the terraces means that if you fall within the first 15 feet you will land in the water and will imediately suffer a bite attack from the Riptide horror

Cavern 3 The Pool


> On reaching the top of the rimstone formation you discover a pool about 8 ft in diameter. The water within seems to shimmer as it flows over the uneven surface to eventually lap over the sides and down the terraces.




In the pool lives a Pseudodragon named Growf who was the former familiar of a slain sorcerer who met his fate at the hands of the aboleth. The Pseudodragon was hit by the aboleth and is suffering the effects of the slime affliction. It escaped and found its way to this pool which is high enough above the main river that the aboleth can not find it. 
The Peudodragon has managed to survive in the pool by eating worms and other cave vermin.  The Pseudodragon as Hide +20 whilst in the water due to its transparent skin. 

*Development*: The Pseudodragon will communicate with other creatures it perceives as good and if cured of the slime affliction will agree to assist the party to defeat the aboleth (and may become a familiar if any of the PCs are eligible). The Pseudodragon knows about the aboleth and the skum but does not know about the Altar Pool at Room 11 (as it never made it that far). 
_If anyone finds the blue crystal worn by his former master Growf will fight to claim it as his own_


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 25, 2007)

Blue crystal?


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 25, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Blue crystal?



possibly on a chain


----------



## Wycen (Aug 26, 2007)

The mention of Camzotz, pyramids and water makes me think 'Savage Tide'.  And thus say, no, let's try another direction but you know I think I could use this as I've been considering a side trek, even though the chance this will be done before I need it is close to nil.    Plus you've already come this far.

I'd like to reserve a room, but I need to look at the map closely and consider what I've read in the thread.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 27, 2007)

Wycen said:
			
		

> The mention of Camzotz, pyramids and water makes me think 'Savage Tide'.  And thus say, no, let's try another direction but you know I think I could use this as I've been considering a side trek, even though the chance this will be done before I need it is close to nil.    Plus you've already come this far.
> 
> I'd like to reserve a room, but I need to look at the map closely and consider what I've read in the thread.




A lot of what we've discussed thus far is still up in the air. I think about the only thing for certain at this point is that there will probably be a Beholder in area 10, and there's a whirlpool in area 8.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 27, 2007)

d-k...how do you feel about psionics?  Aboleths have some psionic abilities, and I was thinking that one of the Skum- "Mongo"- in area 9 might have some- nothing too powerful or flashy, just some Psionic feats (no powers).  I was reading how the number & quality of servitors an Aboleth has is a mark of status in their society, and thought that perhaps this one had gotten a psionic human somewhere back in the original Skum breeding stock, and has been selectively breeding towards psionic Skum.

And I thought it was an Aboleth in area 10?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 27, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> d-k...how do you feel about psionics?  Aboleths have some psionic abilities, and I was thinking that one of the Skum- "Mongo"- in area 9 might have some- nothing too powerful or flashy, just some Psionic feats (no powers).  I was reading how the number & quality of servitors an Aboleth has is a mark of status in their society, and thought that perhaps this one had gotten a psionic human somewhere back in the original Skum breeding stock, and has been selectively breeding towards psionic Skum.
> 
> And I thought it was an Aboleth in area 10?




Good lord - I did say Beholder, didn't I?  I meant an aboleth. No idea where that came from!  Can't use Beholders even if we wanted to.

Psionics...

I hate psionics. Most polls I've seen seem to indicate that most folks don't use psionics. Personally, I won't buy any product that even mentions psionics.  I tend to think that it just ends up causing too many problems, and I would suggest that if we used psionics, at the very least we create arcane versions of the creature for those folks who don't use psionics - and if you're going to the trouble to do that, then you might as well just drop the psionic part, and create just the arcane version of it anyway.

That's my opinion on the matter.  Others may disagree.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 27, 2007)

S'aright- I was just going to boost one of the Skum's Natural attacks with some Psionic Feats...

I'll take a different tack.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 27, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> S'aright- I was just going to boost one of the Skum's Natural attacks with some Psionic Feats...
> 
> I'll take a different tack.




I don't see that as being a big deal - so long as you include a brief description for those who aren't familiar with what it does.  I don't think I'd have a big problem with it. 

It's in the SRD after all.

I think where I'd be hesitant if we had a psion with tons of psionic attacks - I think that would be way too complicated.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 27, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I don't see that as being a big deal




Whilst psionics are a pain, some of the Feats a very nifty (which is why I will only play Psychic Warriors - less powers to worry about and cool feats) maybe introduce the Feats only (and require the Wild Talent(?) feat to provide PP)

(?) - _is that the right feat I'm thinking of?_


----------



## Roger (Aug 27, 2007)

Or just cheat.  Make it a new feat or just an unexplained special ability, and run with it.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 29, 2007)

*1. Entrance Pool*



> Carved out of the limestone rock, this crystal clear pool of water is about 30-foot down a rocky shaft. The water exits out of the north from this shaft down a cave.




While not the only entrance into the caves, this is the most logical. Here, the entrance is wide enough that the PCs could lower a boat down safely, and ride the boat down the river into the caves.

This particular pool is deep - way deeper than it's clear waters suggest. In fact, the pool here is about 100' deep.  Throughout the shaft, the pool is fed by a number of underground rivers - but the main source of water feeding this pool (and the river flowing into the cavern complex) is a _Decanter of Endless Water_. This decanter is chained to the ground and is locked with a rusty lock which is both locked (DC 20) and _Arcane Locked_. Only by removing both locks can the decanter be freed. 

Words inscribed on the side of the decanter (written in Aquan) reveal the command words to be "blurdlebla" to activate the decanter's "stream" mode, "garglegurgle" to activate the decanter's "Fountain" mode and "pfwooosh" to activate the decanter's "geyser" mode. The words "slalal" makes the water saltwater. "frerer" makes the water freshwater. To activate the decanter, one must speak a type (saltwater or freshwater) and then the mode. Both words must be spoken to activate the decanter.

The decanter is currently set to "Geyser" mode, and produces a swift current that pushes away from the ground here.  The Swim DC required to reach the decanter is a DC 25.

Removing the decanter actually causes the river in the entire complex to dry up after several hours. Only those areas cut off from the river and area 10 will retain any significant water.  See Area #8 for details.

From here, the pool flows northward through a rocky cave some 30-feet before revealing an open sky. The water here is calm, and the party can enjoy a nice leisurely boat ride down the canyon.


----------



## Roger (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Wycen (Aug 30, 2007)

I was thinking of doing area 13, but it looks as if at least 2 other rooms reference it.  Something about a cave in and test?

My thinking is a cleric/thaumaturge, sort of a cthonic devolved man who worships the Devourer of the Deep and sends sacrifices to their doom.

Ok, this is the formatting I'll use.  With room 12 I've got something to work with as well as compliment so we'll see how Mr. Summoner handles the phase spiders    

*Room # (13)* 

*Doors* 

*Read aloud description* 

*Features* 

*Encounter* 
Daemonic Yeth Hound 

Size/Type:	Medium Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)	   
Hit Dice:	3d8+6 (19 hp)	   
Initiative:	+6	   
Speed:	40 ft. (8 squares), fly 60 ft. (good)	   
Armor Class:	21 (+2 Dex, +9 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 19	   
Base Attack/Grapple:	+3/+6	   
Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4) claws 1d4	   
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4)	   
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.	   
Special Attacks:	Bay, trip	   
Special Qualities:	Damage reduction 10/silver, darkvision 60 ft., flight, scent smite good	   
Saves:	Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +5	   
Abilities:	Str 17, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 10	   
Skills:	Listen +11, Spot +11, Search +7, Survival +11 (+13 following tracks)*	   
Feats:	Improved Initiative, Track	   
Environment:	An evil-aligned plane	   
Organization:	Solitary, pair, or pack (6-11)	   
Challenge Rating:	3	   
Treasure:	None	   
Alignment:	Always neutral evil	   
Advancement:	4-6 HD (Medium); 7-9 HD (Large)	   
Level Adjustment:	+3 (cohort)	 
A yeth hound stands 5 feet tall at the shoulder and weighs about 400 pounds. 
Yeth hounds cannot speak, but understand Infernal. 
Combat
Yeth hounds hunt only at night. They fear the sun and never venture out in daylight, even if their lives depend on it. 
A yeth hound’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. 
Bay (Su)
When a yeth hound howls or barks, all creatures except other evil outsiders within a 300-foot spread must succeed on a DC 11 Will save or become panicked for 2d4 rounds. This is a sonic mind-affecting fear effect. Whether or not the save is successful, an affected creature is immune to the same hound’s bay for 24 hours. The save DC is Charisma-based. 
Trip (Ex)
A yeth hound that hits with its bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+3 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the yeth hound. 
Flight (Su)
A yeth hound can cease or resume flight as a free action. 
Skills
*A yeth hound has a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent. 



*Tactics* 

*Notes/Treasure*


----------



## KingCrab (Aug 30, 2007)

*Late night idea*

I just got an idea though it's 2am and it may very well suck in the morning.  I don't want to take an area unless I have an idea that people like.  I was thinking about the command words on the decanter and an old horror movie.

Suppose someone 'evillish' buried a few (3?) people to their necks in the sand in one of the unclaimed beachy areas on the map (maybe area 4.)  Perhaps this someone scrawled a creepy message into the wall for them to stare at before they met their fate.  Then they commanded the decanted to pump faster with a command word, thus drowning them.  Eventually the bodies decay and the skulls wash up on the beach.  Anyone up for angry chomping beach skulls?

Their could be valuables on one of the bodies.  Since the decanter is on geyser mode you'd have to search under the water level to dig up the corpse.

I'll have to check the SRD monsters to see what might be appropriate, or I could try to create a monster template for the angry chomping beach skulls myself.   I'd also have to come up with a motive.

Anyone like the idea or is this just dumb?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 30, 2007)

KingCrab said:
			
		

> I just got an idea though it's 2am and it may very well suck in the morning.  I don't want to take an area unless I have an idea that people like.  I was thinking about the command words on the decanter and an old horror movie.
> 
> Suppose someone 'evillish' buried a few (3?) people to their necks in the sand in one of the unclaimed beachy areas on the map (maybe area 4.)  Perhaps this someone scrawled a creepy message into the wall for them to stare at before they met their fate.  Then they commanded the decanted to pump faster with a command word, thus drowning them.  Eventually the bodies decay and the skulls wash up on the beach.  Anyone up for angry chomping beach skulls?
> 
> ...




That's pretty cool. You could try "Brine Zombies" - basically Aquatic zombies from Tome of Horrors, but they're only CR 1.  Otherwise, I got nothing on the monster front there.

What might be interesting is if the water from the place is drained - zombies rise up from the muddy floor.  That would be awesome.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 30, 2007)

Wycen said:
			
		

> I was thinking of doing area 13, but it looks as if at least 2 other rooms reference it.  Something about a cave in and test?
> 
> My thinking is a cleric/thaumaturge, sort of a cthonic devolved man who worships the Devourer of the Deep and sends sacrifices to their doom.




Go ahead and do it. Sounds cool.


----------



## KingCrab (Aug 30, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> That's pretty cool. You could try "Brine Zombies" - basically Aquatic zombies from Tome of Horrors, but they're only CR 1.  Otherwise, I got nothing on the monster front there.
> 
> What might be interesting is if the water from the place is drained - zombies rise up from the muddy floor.  That would be awesome.




Okay, I'll try it then.  Put me down for area 4.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 30, 2007)

Done.  

I need to work on that map some more. Maybe I can get a newer version uploaded tonight.


----------



## KingCrab (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm assuming I need to either use SRD monsters or make my own creature that's significantly different from existing creatures from the Monster Manuals.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 30, 2007)

KingCrab said:
			
		

> I'm assuming I need to either use SRD monsters or make my own creature that's significantly different from existing creatures from the Monster Manuals.




Any OGC source is available. That includes monsters from Tome of Horrors, for example, and just about any other 3rd party published monster book.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 30, 2007)

Make mine a double!


----------



## Vorput (Aug 31, 2007)

K, I've been away from this thread- just read and got caught up.

So I've got an Aboleth in room 10 hey... hmm... fascinating.

I think the Aboloeth should have some giant Viper guards/pets.  Huge ones are only CR 3, so they're perfect mooks- but their giant size and poison damage means they shouldn't be discounted either.  That giant open expanse of water just begs for 60 foot long dark shapes moving around beneath it... are they real shapes? perhaps, but lets not discount the Aboleth's mastery of illusions...  

The Vipers are normal vipers, but will recognize the Aboleth as their leader- in so far as he can communicate with them.  It's possible they occasionally eat the skum, doubt the aboleth would care that much.


One thing I do have a question on is what should these things eat? And this goes for anything in the complex?  If theres a decanter of endless water, and the sphere- that means no natural supply of food.... and while the PCs may not ever notice that, I strive for at least a sense of realism.

If we modify the decanter slightly, to make it tied to the elemental plane of water- it could well pull fish through I suppose...
What do you guys think?

Vorp


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 31, 2007)

Vorput said:
			
		

> K,
> One thing I do have a question on is what should these things eat? And this goes for anything in the complex?  If theres a decanter of endless water, and the sphere- that means no natural supply of food.... and while the PCs may not ever notice that, I strive for at least a sense of realism.Vorp




I've already established that there are various vermin in the cave (eaten by the pseudodragon), no reason vermin of monstrous size couldn't be the main food supply. Eels can move overland and may have reached the cave at some point (they can also grow to gigantic size - irl), amphibians and reptiles would enjoy the conditiond of the cave and bats are always fun.

The Riptide horror is also more animal than monster and its spawn might be swimming about the cave and be eaten by others


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 31, 2007)

Such a river could support aquatic life including crayfish (crawdads), and maybe blind catfish.  I reckon there's also a good number of bats living here as well, and probably rats as well.


----------



## KingCrab (Aug 31, 2007)

Have we decided on who put and chained down the decanter in area 1, and why they chose to do it?  It might help me decide whats going on in area 4 since someone uses the decanter at some point to kill the victims.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 31, 2007)

KingCrab said:
			
		

> Have we decided on who put and chained down the decanter in area 1, and why they chose to do it?  It might help me decide whats going on in area 4 since someone uses the decanter at some point to kill the victims.




That is not defined as of yet, no.


----------



## KingCrab (Aug 31, 2007)

We can give the adventure more continuity and add some history if we figure out something that would work.  We know we're having an aboleth and they (of course) need water.  So either 

1. the Aboleth somehow got the decanter installed because he/she/it wanted this cave to be it's lair for some particular reason (leaving us to decide why this location was attractive, say perhaps being close to the pyramid)

or

2. someone else put it there for a different reason (say to drown a large number of people that they wanted to die all at once or to access an area of the cave easier).  In this situation we'd also have to explain why they left it there.   Perhaps traversing a certain area is easier now that chasms are filled with water or something.

Any opinions on what might be a good idea?


----------



## Elephant (Sep 1, 2007)

Area 2, the beach of torture:

Some Skum warriors are torturing three Pixie prisoners on the beach by pulling off their wings.  One of the Pixies is already dead.  The second just lost his second wing and will bleed to death about a minute after the PCs first see the beach.  The third is cowering as one of the Skum brags to his fellows how he's going to feed her own wings to her!

If the PCs rescue the remaining pixie, he will accompany them through the rest of the cave, assisting where possible.  He will do his very best to avoid melee, however.

As of the end of this encounter, the pixie has all abilities available - the Skum had him chained with cold iron manacles that suppressed his abilities.

Intended CR:  6-8

Foes:  4-8 Skum Warriors.
For ECL 7 parties, 4 Skum.
For ECL 8 parties, 6 Skum.
For ECL 9 parties, 8 Skum.

Skum Warrior 1	
Size/Type: 	Medium Aberration (Aquatic)
Hit Dice: 	5d8+15 (37 hp)
Initiative: 	3
Speed: 	20 ft. (4 squares), swim 40 ft.
Armor Class: 	18 (+3 Dex, +2 natural, +3 Sharkskin armor), touch 13, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+3/+7
Attack: 	Ranseur +10 melee (2d4+10) or Bite +10 melee (3d6+7)
Full Attack: 	Ranseur +10 melee (2d4+10) or Bite +10 melee (3d6+7) and 2 claws +8 melee (1d4+3)
Attack (+3 PA): 	Ranseur +7 melee (2d4+16) or Bite +7 melee (3d6+10)
Full Attack (+3 PA): 	Ranseur +7 melee (2d4+16) or Bite +7 melee (3d6+10) and 2 claws +5 melee (1d4+6)
Space/Reach: 	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Rake 1d6+3
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft., amphibious
Saves: 	Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +5
Abilities: 	Str 24, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 4
Skills: 	Hide +7*, Listen +9*, Move Silently +7, Spot +9*, Swim +8, Tumble +5
Feats: 	Multiattack, Improved Natural Attack, Power Attack
Environment: 	Underground
Organization: 	Brood (2-5) or pack (6-15)
Challenge Rating: 	4
Treasure: 	None
Alignment: 	Usually lawful evil
Advancement: 	3-4 HD (Medium); 5-6 HD (Large)
Level Adjustment: 	3

Equipment:  
Ranseur, Sharkskin armor (treat as MW studded leather), 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds

A skum is about the same height and weight as a human. Skum speak Aquan.	
Combat	
Rake (Ex)	

Attack bonus +0 melee, damage 1d6+3. A skum also gains two rake attacks when it attacks while swimming.	
Amphibious (Ex)	

Although skum are aquatic, they can survive indefinitely on land.	
Skills	

*Skum have a +4 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, and Spot checks underwater.	

A skum has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. 	

When taken below 25 HP, a skum will drink his potion.  When taken below 10 HP, a skum will attempt to flee towards area 3.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 1, 2007)

KingCrab said:
			
		

> 2. someone else put it there for a different reason (say to drown a large number of people that they wanted to die all at once or to access an area of the cave easier).  In this situation we'd also have to explain why they left it there.   Perhaps traversing a certain area is easier now that chasms are filled with water or something.
> 
> Any opinions on what might be a good idea?




I like option two better and would suggest that the decanter was installed by some unknown entity to trap some unspeakable evil in the cave - perhaps the Altar at #11. 
The Aboleth has used the Sphere to drain Room 11 whilst maintaining water enough for itself - it now intends to open the Portal - but Why?

We really need to decide on the purpose of the Pyramid inorder to give this complex some logic...


----------



## KingCrab (Sep 1, 2007)

Agreed.  Anyone holding on to any good ideas for the pyramid?


----------



## Elephant (Sep 1, 2007)

The pyramid was built ages ago in order to close the portal in the first place.


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 1, 2007)

re: room 2

What are pixies doing here?  How did the skum get them?


----------



## Elephant (Sep 1, 2007)

There's a tribe of pixies out in the forest above the cave.  The skum went out and captured a few recently.

Perhaps the aboleth helps them in this kind of hunt (with a little something to dispel invisibility, perhaps?) in exchange for them doing various tasks for it.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 1, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> re: room 2
> 
> What are pixies doing here?  How did the skum get them?




yeah thats what I was thinking too.

I suppose having pixies in the forest is an option, but with a pseudodragon familiar and a tribe of pixies hanging around this dungeon has gotten a whole lot easier - the aboleth hasn't got a chance...


----------



## Elephant (Sep 2, 2007)

...or maybe these three (err, two) pixies are the last of their tribe - they've been hunted to near-extinction by the Skum.


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 2, 2007)

How about this: Since pixies seem to be factoring into this (I think Elephant has pixies on the brain!), there is a pixie here captured - held in cold iron chains, living only by a thread - held for a dark ritual within the rooms in areas 12-15. 

Pixies keep coming here searching for her, but to no avail. They're no match for the dark denizens of this place. 

Why is the pixie queen held in captive?  Through some unfortunate turn of events, the captors died, but their prisoner wasn't freed - she still remains a prisoner, frail but alive. 

The queen was to be a sacrifice used to summon a dark version of a pixie - a member of the unseelie court - a dark lord of the unseelie court - trapped by the Sidhe eons ago.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 2, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> How about this: Since pixies seem to be factoring into this (I think Elephant has pixies on the brain!), there is a pixie here captured - held in cold iron chains, living only by a thread - held for a dark ritual within the rooms in areas 12-15.
> 
> Pixies keep coming here searching for her, but to no avail. They're no match for the dark denizens of this place.
> 
> ...




and thats whats in the Pyramid?
that makes Room#2 a tie-in to the Pyramid 'extra'

eew and once they complete this adventure by defeating the aboleth and closing the portal to the dungeon dimensions. They make there way into the Pyrmaid to help the pixies, the free the Queen but also unwittingly release the Unseelie Dark Lord to wreak havoc upon the world (The Dark Lord was summoned but is bound to the Queen, in a fit of pique the Dark Lord killed his summoners but then was unable to release himself from the Queen) - works for me ...


----------



## Elephant (Sep 2, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> (I think Elephant has pixies on the brain!),




Well, for some reason I got the idea of evil minions gleefully pulling the wings off a pixie.  It's a great scene to show just how depraved the evil guys are, so I can't help but include that!


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 3, 2007)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Well, for some reason I got the idea of evil minions gleefully pulling the wings off a pixie.  It's a great scene to show just how depraved the evil guys are...!




thats until the PCs learn that they are cannibal pixies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 3, 2007)

Here's a first run at my room...what do you think?



> Compared to the swirling horror of the whirlpool, this tranquil cavern seems the perfect opposite- here, the waters flow through a gigantic geode of deep purple amethyst crystals.
> 
> The tiny faces of the millions of crystalline structures surrounding them reflect the party's light sources like tiny stars, and the effect is mirrored in the dark and gently flowing waters upon which they travel gives the effect that the party is traversing the night sky in their tiny boat.
> 
> About the middle of the cavern, the enchantment is broken as nasty black spears pierce the surface of the water from below...




The attackers are typical Skum, armed with longspears.  There are 9 of them, grouped in 3's.  They are using the reach of the longspears to attack the boat while remaining below the water.  The water's darkness & distortion of the surface makes fighting difficult.  Furthermore, the Skum's longspears are primitive, with flaked stone heads.  (Use the primitive weapon breaking rules of the DMG.)

(To reflect the difficulty of this kind of fighting, treat the water's surface as providing soft cover- IOW, a -4 to attack.  However, with each successful hit, reduce the penalties by 1, and eliminate the penalty if a hit results in a crit threat.  Since the Skum have some experience with this, they start off with only -2.)

The Skum are trying to damage the party, to be sure, but they are mostly trying to herd the party towards their unseen 10th member. To that end, they are attacking on 3 sides, leaving the 4th side (nearest the opening to the next cave) open.

Submerged at the entrance of the next cave is the one they call "The Beast" Nabbar.  He is a Large Skum (6HD), Str 21, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 6 

Unlike his smaller bretheren, he is mildly psionic- the end result of selective breeding including psionic stock by his Aboleth Master.  Instead of Alertness, he has Improved Natural Attack: Bite (now 3d6), Wild Talent, and Psionic Fist (expend psionic focus to have Unarmed Attack or Natural Weapon deal +2d6 damage).

As an alternative to Psionics, give Nabbar the usual Alertness, plus Improved Initiative and INA, but give him the Half-Fiend template.  He is the end result of the breeding program including a number of would-be sorcerers.


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 3, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> and thats whats in the Pyramid?
> that makes Room#2 a tie-in to the Pyramid 'extra'
> 
> eew and once they complete this adventure by defeating the aboleth and closing the portal to the dungeon dimensions. They make there way into the Pyrmaid to help the pixies, the free the Queen but also unwittingly release the Unseelie Dark Lord to wreak havoc upon the world (The Dark Lord was summoned but is bound to the Queen, in a fit of pique the Dark Lord killed his summoners but then was unable to release himself from the Queen) - works for me ...





That's an interesting read on it - perhaps the queen's captivity is all that keeps the Unseelie lord from entering this plane. Releasing her means that the unseelie lord can finally enter the plane, though minus the necessary sacrifice of the queen, he's completely hell-bent on seeing her dead to solidify his presence on the plane (perhaps stats for pre- and post- pixie queen death).

I like it!


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 7, 2007)

All right slackers, I'm gonna take room #12, too.

Don't make me stat up half this dungeon like I did the last one!


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 7, 2007)

*#12. Phase Spider Lair*
(EL 7)

The hallway leading up to this room appears to be nothing more than a solid rock wall. A search check (DC 25) reveals a fake rock resting inconspicuously on the ground. Both the wall and the rock radiate magic if detected (moderate transmutation). If the rock is tapped against the rock wall three times, the wall "dissolves" into nothingness, revealing room #12.



> This dark room is choked with spider webs. Three large columns run down the center of the room longways. The central column is badly damaged, and large chunks of rubble from it litter the floor. The walls and floor are smooth, and seemingly carved whole from an entire block of marble.




This room is home to a mated pair of Phase Spiders. They normally hunt above ground, phasing through the ceiling, and remain here during the daylight hours.

If the PCs enter this room at night, there is only a 10% chance the phase spiders will be in this room. However, if the PCs enter this room during the day, there is a 90% chance they will be here. Both spiders always remain together.

The webs are strong, and any movement through them will alert the spiders to the PCs presence - if the spiders are home. Movement here is hampered, and each square of requires slows movement by half.  

There is a door to the north and another door to the south leading off this room.  The door to the north is magically locked. The door to the south is neither locked, nor magically locked.

Since most of the phase spider's victims die above ground, there's very little actual treasure here.  Aside from a few assorted mundane spears and rusty daggers, the party will find a total of 73gp (in very ancient coinage), two empty glass flasks, and a _Phylactery of Faithfulness_ on the forehead of what remains of a skeleton.


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 8, 2007)

Put up a new map.  (see post #1)

I just realized I left the color palette in there. Just ignore it.  I'll take it out of the next version.


----------



## Elephant (Sep 9, 2007)

*# 2, Beach of Torture*
(EL 7)



> You see a narrow beach open into a rocky cave up ahead on the right-hand side of the underground river.  As you approach, you hear tortured screams and sinister laughter.  Four torches reveal a band of skum tugging at the wings of a pixie prisoner chained to the wall!  There are also two dead or dying pixies laying at the foot of the wall and a stack of tiny bows on a rock under one of the torches.




Six Skum warriors are torturing three Pixie prisoners on the beach by pulling off their wings. One of the Pixies is already dead, and the second one is bleeding to death from the stumps where its wings used to be.  The third is cowering as one of the Skum brags to his fellows how he's going to feed her own wings to her!

* The dying pixie is at -8hp and still bleeding when the PCs first notice the beach.  It's very likely that she will die before any of the Skum.

If the PCs rescue the remaining pixie, he will accompany them through the rest of the cave, assisting where possible. He will do his very best to avoid melee, however.

As of the end of this encounter, the third pixie has all abilities available - the Skum had him chained with cold iron manacles that suppressed his abilities.

The Skum have orders from the Aboleth in Area 11 to kill or subdue all intruders.  They will immediately attack the PCs upon noticing them.  They will focus attacks on one PC at a time, moving to the next as soon as the first PC drops (dead, unconscious, or even faking it!) or runs away.

Once the Skum are dead, the Pixie will exclaim "You killed them!  Are you going to release me from my bonds now?"

Once released, Olarian will ask the PCs for his equipment back, pointing out the rock under one of the torches.  He will arm himself and offer the extra gear to the PCs, sadly observing "Ulia and Pylith won't be needing those anymore."

Once armed, Olarian will offer to accompany the PCs for the remainder of this cave.  He'll use his abilities to help scout and support the PCs in combat by shooting enemies with arrows - he'll avoid melee at all cost.

If the PCs refuse to return his gear or act threatening or hostile, Olarian will simply turn invisible and flee back to the forest.

Skum Warrior 1
Size/Type: Medium Aberration (Aquatic)
Hit Dice: 5d8+15 (37 hp)
Initiative: 3
Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares), swim 40 ft.
Armor Class: 18 (+3 Dex, +2 natural, +3 Sharkskin armor), touch 13, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+7
Attack: Ranseur +10 melee (2d4+10) or Bite +10 melee (3d6+7)
Full Attack: Ranseur +10 melee (2d4+10) or Bite +10 melee (3d6+7) and 2 claws +8 melee (1d4+3)
Attack (+3 PA): Ranseur +7 melee (2d4+16) or Bite +7 melee (3d6+10)
Full Attack (+3 PA): Ranseur +7 melee (2d4+16) or Bite +7 melee (3d6+10) and 2 claws +5 melee (1d4+6)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Rake 1d6+3
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., amphibious
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +5
Abilities: Str 24, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 4
Skills: Hide +7*, Listen +9*, Move Silently +7, Spot +9*, Swim +8, Tumble +5
Feats: Multiattack, Improved Natural Attack, Power Attack
Environment: Underground
Organization: Brood (2-5) or pack (6-15)
Challenge Rating: 4
Treasure: None
Alignment: Usually lawful evil
Advancement: 3-4 HD (Medium); 5-6 HD (Large)
Level Adjustment: 3

Equipment:
Ranseur, Sharkskin armor (treat as MW studded leather), 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds

A skum is about the same height and weight as a human. Skum speak Aquan.
Combat

Rake (Ex)

Attack bonus +0 melee, damage 1d6+3. A skum also gains two rake attacks when it attacks while swimming.

Amphibious (Ex)

Although skum are aquatic, they can survive indefinitely on land.
Skills

*Skum have a +4 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, and Spot checks underwater.

A skum has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.

When taken below 25 HP, a skum will drink his potion. When taken below 10 HP, a skum will attempt to flee towards area 3.

_Scaling the encounter_:
Lower-level parties:  Have only four Skum warriors here.
Higher-level parties:  Have eight Skum warriors here.

Olarian, Pixie torture victim:

Pixie
Size/Type: 	Small Fey
HP:		8 (1 HD)
Initiative: 	+4
Speed: 	20 ft. (4 squares), fly 60 ft. (good)
Armor Class: 	16 (+1 size, +4 Dex, +1 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+0/-6
Attack: 	Short sword +5 melee (1d4-2/19-20) or longbow +5 ranged (1d6-2/×3)
Full Attack: 	Short sword +5 melee (1d4-2/19-20) or longbow +5 ranged (1d6-2)/×3
Space/Reach: 	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Spell-like abilities, special arrows
Special Qualities: 	Damage reduction 10/cold iron, greater invisibility, low-light vision, spell resistance 15
Saves: 	Fort +0, Ref +6, Will +4
Abilities: 	Str 7, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 15, Cha 16
Skills: 	Bluff +7, Concentration +6, Escape Artist +8, Hide +8, Listen +8, Move Silently +8, Ride +8, Search +9, Sense Motive +6, Spot +8
Feats: 	Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Weapon Finesse
Challenge Rating: 	5
Alignment: 	neutral good
Languages:  Sylvan, Common, Elven, Halfling, Gnome
Height:  2' 4"
Weight:  27 lbs.

Combat

The normally carefree pixies ferociously attack evil creatures and unwanted intruders. They take full advantage of their invisibility and other abilities to harass and drive away opponents.

Greater Invisibility (Su)

A pixie remains invisible even when it attacks. This ability is constant, but the pixie can suppress or resume it as a free action.

Spell-Like Abilities

1/day—lesser confusion (DC 14), dancing lights, detect chaos, detect good, detect evil, detect law, detect thoughts (DC 15), dispel magic, entangle (DC 14), permanent image (DC 19; visual and auditory elements only). Caster level 8th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

Olarian can use irresistible dance (caster level 8th) once per day.

Special Arrows (Ex)

Pixies sometimes employ arrows that deal no damage but can erase memory or put a creature to sleep.

Memory Loss

An opponent struck by this arrow must succeed on a DC 15 Will save or lose all memory. The save DC is Charisma-based and includes a +2 racial bonus. The subject retains skills, languages, and class abilities but forgets everything else until he or she receives a heal spell or memory restoration with limited wish, wish, or miracle.

Sleep

Any opponent struck by this arrow, regardless of Hit Dice, must succeed on a DC 15 Fortitude save or be affected as though by a sleep spell. The save DC is Charisma-based and includes a +2 racial bonus. 

_Treasure_:

Two sets of Pixie gear:  Small shortswords and longbows, plus two quivers of mundane arrows.  If the PCs do not give Olarian his gear back, there are three sets of pixie gear, plus an extra quiver full of Memory Loss and Sleep arrows (10 of each arrow).


----------



## Slife (Sep 9, 2007)

Remove the special arrows (ex), since they have only normal arrows.


----------



## Elephant (Sep 9, 2007)

Slife said:
			
		

> Remove the special arrows (ex), since they have only normal arrows.




My intent is that the PCs get ordinary arrows; the Pixie takes all the special ones. I'll edit my post.

Edit:  On another note, someone should mention to the guy who posted the Blue Mage on the wizards forum that a spontaneous spellcaster is called a sorcerer, not a "sorceror".

A d20 Blue Mage class is a fun idea, though.


----------



## Elephant (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a monster idea for Area 7:

Ictakko
Medium Aberration
Hit Dice:  9d8+18 (70HP)
Init: +5
Speed:  20 ft, Swim 40 ft, fly 30 ft (poor)
AC 20 (+5 Dex, +5 Natural), 15 flat-footed, 15 touch
BAB/Grapple:  +6/+13
Attack:  Slam +8 melee (1d8+2+1d6 electrical)
Full Attack:  Slam +8/+3 melee (1d8+2+1d6 electrical) and Tendril +7 melee (1d4+2+1d6 electrical)
Space/Reach 10 ft/10 ft with tendril
Special Attacks:  Tendril Lash
Special Qualities:  Hold Breath, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense
Saves:  Fort +7, Ref +8, Will +7
Abilities:  Str 15, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Feats:  Alertness, Stealthy, Weapon Focus: Tendril, Great Fortitude
Skills:  Hide +9, Listen +5, Move Silently +9, Spot +5, Survival +5, Swim +10
CR 7

Hold Breath (Ex):  An Ictakko can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to 4x its Constitution score before it risks drowning.

Tendril Lash (Ex):  The Ictakko prefers to kill prey through asphyxiation and electrocution, something it does very well with its long, thin tentacle.  On a successful grapple check, the tendril wraps around the victim's neck and begins crushing and shocking him for 1d4+2 bludgeoning and 1d6 electrical damage each round.

If the tendril is targeted for Sunder attempts, it has 6 HP, DR 10/slashing, and AC 15.

Improved Grab (Ex):  To use this ability, an Ictakko must hit a Large or smaller opponent with its Tendril.  It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.  If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold with its tendril lash and can begin shocking and crushing the victim.  Ictakkos receive a +4 racial bonus on grapple checks, which is included in the statistics block.

The Ictakko is a very dangerous predator given to lurking underwater for long periods of time and lashing out at anything that disturbs them.  Its bizarre appearance is quite terrifying; it resembles a spider in the shape of its body, but it has a long tendril tail, a pear-shaped head covered in horns, wings that it uses for both swimming and flight, and spindly antennae.  An Ictakko has a +8 bonus on Swim checks.  It can always choose to take 10 on Swim checks, even if rushed or threatened.  It can use the Run action while swimming, provided it moves in a straight line.  An Ictakko gains a +4 bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks made while in the water (this is not reflected in the statistics block above).  A bizarre creature, the Ictakko is the result of some experiments the Aboleth was running long ago.

====================

The Ictakko is from Mongoose's Lone Wolf: The Darklands p. 116.  I did have to make a few alterations to make it fit into the D&D rules (for example, in Lone Wolf, there's a single Stealth skill instead of Hide and Move Silently).


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks good, Elephant!  Though, you should include some text describing the area a little bit. The square room leading off this chamber opens up to the surface, for example.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 9, 2007)

I went for a paddle on a pond over the weekend and during my trip went through a canoe slalom training area. Anyway as I paddled through the dangling poles I got the image in my head which I think would fit in this cave in any of the 'connecting tunnels' areas like say between 6 and 7 (of course if anyone wants to use it in their cavern you're welcome to it)

Anyway



> STRANGE STALAGTITES
> The river seems to widen as you round the bend and the tunnel spread out above you. water drips heavily from above, a constant drip and splashing. Long and thin red-gold stalactites extend like fangs almost to the rivers surface, fangs of stone twisted and sleek with the constant ripple of crystaline water.
> 
> As you draw closer you feel the tunnel become suddenly cold and a wind begins to moan; it is then that you see the faces in the stone ...




On closer inspection of the stalactites the PCs will see that everyone of them is formed over the body of a human(oid), their faces and bodies frozen in stone....

(thats it so far) what happens next I level to the collective wisdom to decide


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey, any changes needed for the room I posted?

More, less?  Anything?


----------



## Wycen (Sep 18, 2007)

So I was thinking the demented little bugger in room 13 might have a detente with the phase spiders in 12 thanks to a skeletal spider eater and maybe the occasional conjured sacrificial peace offering.  For some reason I got it in my head there was a magic scarab or cloak that protected against vermin but apparently not in the SRD.  Then I realized phase spiders aren't vermin so that idea wouldn't work anyway.


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 18, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Hey, any changes needed for the room I posted?
> 
> More, less?  Anything?





I think it's fine - nothing overly complicated about it.  Stat up the skum and put them in there.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry d-K, the RW has been very interesting lately, so I haven't even been online for fun much since the last post...

I'll get cracking.


----------



## der_kluge (Oct 28, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Sorry d-K, the RW has been very interesting lately, so I haven't even been online for fun much since the last post...
> 
> I'll get cracking.





That's ok - I think we all took a bit of a vacation from this.  It's not like we have a deadline anyway.    I was just thinking about this the other day...


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 16, 2007)

*#14. Absolute Evil*
(EL 8)

The door into this room is magically locked, requiring either a _dispel magic_ (DC 21) or a _knock_ spell to open. In addition, the door has a number of warnings carved into it - in three separate languages - Sylvan, Celestial and Draconic. The warning phrase is repeated in each different language. 

Read the following to anyone able to read any of the three languages the phrase is written in:



> Written on the door is a warning - "The room beyond contains an evil so foul and putrid it was banished here, never to lay its gaze upon another mortal again. If you open this door, avert your eyes, and may the gods have mercy on your soul and on the souls of every man, woman, and child."




The room is large - 100' deep and 140' across. Mere torch light or even lantern light is insufficient to light the entire room, though one may be able to see a large circular arrangement of marble columns in the center of the chamber. The ceiling here is high - about 12'. 

Hiding in the darkness in this room is an ancient evil - a Bodak.  The bodak is patient, biding its time here for countless centuries. It waits for its pray to fully enter before striking from the shadows.

*Bodak*
*Size/Type:* Medium Undead (Extraplanar) 
*Hit Dice:* 9d12 (58 hp) 
*Initiative:* +6 
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares) 
*Armor Class:* 20 (+2 Dex, +8 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 18 
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+5 
*Attack:* Slam +6 melee (1d8+1) 
*Full Attack:* Slam +6 melee (1d8+1) 
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft. 
*Special Attacks:* Death gaze 
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 10/cold iron, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity, resistance to acid 10 and fire 10, undead traits, vulnerability to sunlight 
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +7 
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 15, Con --, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 12 
*Skills:* Listen +11, Move Silently +10, Spot +11 
*Feats:* Alertness, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Weapon Focus (slam) 
*Alignment:* chaotic evil 


In the center of the room is a skeleton in tattered robes - a dagger is plunged deep into its' sternum. This individual sacriced themselves to lure the Bodak into the room, where they promptly killed themselves upon hearing the door closing shut behind the Bodak. The skeleton's head is also wrapped up tightly with a cloth blindfold to prevent the Bodak from using its gaze attack against him.

*Treasure:*
The dagger in the skeleton is a +1 Vicious dagger.

In addition, the walls are adorned with rare works of art and tapestries which haven't seen the light of day in hundreds of years. Feel free to make these works campaign-specific and perhaps historically significant if you wish them to be more than just works of art. The value of the pieces should be at least 4,000gp.

*Optional Rat Bastard DM situation*
Given the dire warnings on the door, PCs are going to heavily prepare themselves before opening the door into this room - preparations which will likely include magical protections, enhancements and perhaps even divinations. If you're feeling particularly cruel, have the Bodak be just a bit smarter than your average Bodak.  When the PCs open the room, have him wait in the south-east corner, and when they fully enter the room - have the Bodak escape!  He flees through the cavern hungry for death. If its daytime, he awaits near the cavern entrance until nightfall, where he flees to the nearest village, killing hundreds with his death gaze.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 16, 2007)

Those of you who have signed up for a room, are you still interested in completing those rooms?


----------



## KingCrab (Dec 16, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Those of you who have signed up for a room, are you still interested in completing those rooms?




Yes.  Hadn't seen this thread and thought everyone had forgotten about it.

I'll have to recall my ideas for my section, but yes, I'd like to still be in on it.


----------



## KingCrab (Dec 16, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I like option two better and would suggest that the decanter was installed by some unknown entity to trap some unspeakable evil in the cave - perhaps the Altar at #11.
> The Aboleth has used the Sphere to drain Room 11 whilst maintaining water enough for itself - it now intends to open the Portal - but Why?
> 
> We really need to decide on the purpose of the Pyramid inorder to give this complex some logic...




Ah, this is where I was at.  I had the "drowned people who were buried in the sand when the decanter was turned" on idea.

Why did the installer of the decanter, both install and then leave the decanter there?  Whoever it was that did it, I'd like to have them drown the people in my area upon putting it in.  I would also like the drowned to have been allies of this person who were turned upon.  This way the undead in my area will be quite angry when the party approaches.

Something should be written on the wall to let the players have some idea as to what was going on.  Also, the bodies, having decayed underwater, are still underwater.  After years of decay, the skulls detached and rolled into deeper water, but the rest of the skeletons are still buried in the sand.

Perhaps the skulls could attack, and also the bodies as headless spirits?

What do people think?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 17, 2007)

Still interested!

I couldn't find this thread until I got this update- I'm not a subscriber and I'm still having problems accessing my subscribed threads!


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 17, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Still interested!
> 
> I couldn't find this thread until I got this update- I'm not a subscriber and I'm still having problems accessing my subscribed threads!




Yea, it seems to be broken.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 27, 2007)

I _believe _this is what was needed to complete my room (some material has been reposted):



> Compared to the swirling horror of the whirlpool, this tranquil cavern seems the perfect opposite- here, the waters flow through a gigantic geode of deep purple amethyst crystals.
> 
> The tiny faces of the millions of crystalline structures surrounding them reflect the party's light sources like tiny stars, and the effect is mirrored in the dark and gently flowing waters upon which they travel gives the effect that the party is traversing the night sky in their tiny boat.
> 
> About the middle of the cavern, the enchantment is broken as nasty black spears pierce the surface of the water from below...




The attackers are typical Skum, armed with longspears.  

Size/Type: 	 Medium Aberration (Aquatic)
Hit Dice: 	Group A: #1 15HP, #2 12HP, #3 8HP;
                   Group B: #4 13HP, #5 11HP, #6 11HP;
                   Group C: #7 12HP, #8 10HP, #9 9HP;
Initiative: 	+1
Speed: 	20 ft. (4 squares), swim 40 ft.
Armor Class: 	13 (+1 Dex, +2 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+1/+5
Attack: 	Bite +5 melee (2d6+4)
Full Attack: 	Bite +5 melee (2d6+4) and 2 claws +0 melee (1d4+2)
Space/Reach: 	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Rake 1d6+2
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft., amphibious
Saves: 	Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +3
Abilities: 	Str 19, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 6
Skills: 	Hide +6*, Listen +7*, Move Silently +6, Spot +7*, Swim +12
Feats: 	Alertness
Environment: 	Underground
Organization: 	Brood (2–5) or pack (6–15)
Challenge Rating: 	2
Treasure: 	None
Alignment: 	Usually lawful evil
Advancement: 	3–4 HD (Medium); 5–6 HD (Large)
Level Adjustment: 	+3 

There are 9 of them, grouped in 3's.  They are using the reach of the longspears to attack the boat while remaining below the water.  The water's darkness & distortion of the surface makes fighting difficult.  Furthermore, the Skum's longspears are primitive, with flaked stone heads.  (Since the weapons are made of primitive materials with shoddy workmanship, they have 2 points less hardness and half of the HP of normal weapons of their kind, and have a 1 in 20 chance of breaking on an attack roll of 1.)

To reflect the difficulty of this kind of fighting, treat the water's surface as providing soft cover- IOW, a -4 to attack.  However, with each successful hit, reduce the penalties by 1, and eliminate the penalty if a hit results in a crit threat.  Since the Skum have some experience with this, they start off with only -2.

The Skum are trying to damage the party, to be sure, but they are mostly trying to herd the party towards their unseen 10th member. To that end, they are attacking on 3 sides, leaving the 4th side (nearest the opening to the next cave) open.

Submerged at the entrance of the next cave is the one they call "The Beast" Nabbar.  He is a Large Skum (6HD),

Size/Type: 	 Medium Aberration (Aquatic)
Hit Dice: 	40HP
Initiative: 	+1
Speed: 	20 ft. (4 squares), swim 40 ft.
Armor Class: 	13 (+1 Dex, +2 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+1/+5
Attack: 	Bite +5 melee (2d6+4)
Full Attack: 	Bite +5 melee (5d6+4 initial, 3d6+4 without Psionic Fist) and 2 claws +0 melee (1d4+2)
Space/Reach: 	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Rake 1d6+2
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft., amphibious
Saves: 	Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +3
Abilities: 	 Str 21, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 6 
Skills: 	Hide +6*, Listen +7*, Move Silently +6, Spot +7*, Swim +12
Feats: 	Improved Natural Attack: Bite (now 3d6), Wild Talent, and Psionic Fist
Environment: 	Underground
Organization: 	Brood (2–5) or pack (6–15)
Challenge Rating: 	2
Treasure: 	None
Alignment: 	Usually lawful evil
Advancement: 	3–4 HD (Medium); 5–6 HD (Large)
Level Adjustment: 	+3

Unlike his smaller bretheren, he is mildly psionic- the end result of selective breeding including psionic stock by his Aboleth Master.  Instead of Alertness, he has Improved Natural Attack: Bite (now 3d6), Wild Talent, and Psionic Fist (expend psionic focus to have Unarmed Attack or Natural Weapon deal +2d6 damage).

As an alternative to Psionics, give Nabbar the usual Alertness, plus Improved Initiative and INA, but give him the Half-Fiend template.  He is the end result of the breeding program including a number of would-be sorcerers.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 27, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> As an alternative to Psionics, give Nabbar the usual Alertness, plus Improved Initiative and INA, but give him the Half-Fiend template.  He is the end result of the breeding program including a number of would-be sorcerers.




INA?


----------



## Elephant (Dec 28, 2007)

Improved Natural Attack, I should think.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 28, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## Wycen (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok, nostalgia has been on my mind lately, like many people.  Looking at one of the cool classic Gary Gygax critters, I've found my muse.

A half-fiend (daemon) yeth hound.


----------



## Wycen (Sep 11, 2009)

Anybody else remember this thread?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 11, 2009)

Yep.  Why?


----------



## Vorput (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh man, I forgot all about this...  I was going to create an aquatic creature of doom...

Dang, this whole thing was awesome too.


----------



## Elephant (Sep 11, 2009)

There is no reason we couldn't finish the cave...


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 5, 2015)

Elephant said:


> There is no reason we couldn't finish the cave...




Indeed. There is no reason why it couldn't be finished.  Nearly 6 years' wait is a long time to ENWorld, to the Bodak in room #14, it's a mere moment while it bides its time until someone foolish enough decides to open that door...

I see several references to an Aboleth, but nothing statted. I think the rooms refer to an Aboleth in room #11, but it doesn't have to live there. Room #10 might be more fun. 

There are several rooms unassigned, and some that probably need a bit of polish. Who wants to finish this thing? I've got a red dragon's lair map prepped and ready to go for CC#3.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 8, 2015)

oh wow I had forgotten all about this.

So is it being revived? I'd love to see the finished product...


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 8, 2015)

Tonguez said:


> oh wow I had forgotten all about this.
> 
> So is it being revived? I'd love to see the finished product...




Sign up for a room, and it might happen just that much faster.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 9, 2015)

Thought I'd just do a nice non-combat skill test, it probably needs work

Cavern 7 River Channels



> You notice that the river current quickens as you round the bend and ahead you see that the river forks left and right as it channels around a pair of natural stone pillars.




The swift currents through the river channels are a difficult natural hazard which needs to be negotiated using skill or strength checks. The first fork can be negotiated with a DC 10 check and either fork is relatively safe although a failed check results in 1d4 damage as you are pushed up against the rock walls.PCs also get a  DC 15 Listen check to hear the "dull roar" to the left of the cavern which leads to the Whirlpool.

The second fork is the true hazard. The right fork increases rapidly requiring a DC 15 check to negotiate and a failed check means that you are pulled directly into Cavern 8 towards the whirlpool. A successful check means that the PCs break out of the current and instead are pulled down into the deep pool (see left fork)
The left fork actually drags the PCS into a deep pool where they are dragged under and are subject to drowning. However PCs who make a DC 15 spot check will see that this pool is actually the safe way used by the aquatic creatures to pass the whirlpool stream via a submerged channel which passes underneath the surface currents.  PCs who make two successful DC 15 Swim checks can swim beneath the current and thus continue along the main stream along the river. PCs can also take a boat along this submerged channel if the make two successful DC 25 strength checks to steer the boat as it is pulled under, popping up like a cork on the other side...


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 9, 2015)

Tonguez said:


> Thought I'd just do a nice non-combat skill test, it probably needs work




That's good. Probably a good idea to give them fair warning about the TPK room just up ahead.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 29, 2017)

So, a mere 10 years after I started this thread, I need this dungeon. My party is on a quest for the 2nd piece of the rod of seven parts, and similar to the actual boxed set, I'm placing the 2nd piece in an Aboleth's lair (just using this dungeon instead of the one in the boxed set). 

So, I've got some vacation coming up next week. Maybe if I find some time, I'll go through and rebuild this dungeon, stat out all the rooms, and update them to 5th edition. I'll post the results once I have something finalized.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 24, 2017)

FYI - 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?576607-Here-have-a-free-location-based-adventure!


----------

